# HUGE: New Surge System Arrives in Boston.



## dparisi

Discuss..


----------



## asian_storm

yep


----------



## Noxbird

I don't exactly understand how it works. Is it the exact same pricing as before?
For example, let's say it's a $10 ride. If surge used to be 1.5x, you'd get $15 (not exactly, but roughly speaking).
Under the new rules will it just say $5?

It also mentions something about minimum surge... Does the dollar amount shown reflect surge on a minimum fare ride? If not, then what is it based off?


----------



## Tysmith95

Is this Boston?


----------



## dparisi

Tysmith95 said:


> Is this Boston?


yes, just got the email

New interface display of surge. Second image is right now in foxboro:


----------



## Tysmith95

****, time to apply for other jobs.


----------



## WelcomeTree

I was just about to create a thread but checked before hitting submit.


----------



## dparisi

This system is in place in RI, maybe IMMA DRIVER can fill us in on his experience with it? My own experience is more rides with "surge pricing", but lower payout-per-ride.


----------



## Mikejay

dparisi said:


> This system is in place in RI, maybe IMMA DRIVER can fill us in on his experience with it? My own experience is more rides with "surge pricing", but lower payout-per-ride.


Yep this is the same as uber saying they are paying us more for our time but overall cutting what we make. Same thing. Uber says you get a flat fee which probably won't come out to what it use to and charge the rider whatever they feel like.


----------



## Mr.UberUber

I can't wait! It's going to be fun manipulating the shit out of this new system.


----------



## Tysmith95

No more guesswork, yet changes an easy one to understand to one I don't understand.


----------



## dparisi

Tysmith95 said:


> No more guesswork, yet changes an easy one to understand to one I don't understand.


No more guesswork, now you can directly see how far Uber is bending drivers over.


----------



## Sammy4u

I think we will lose bigtime on long trips or those 45+ min trips.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver

Mr.UberUber said:


> I can't wait! It's going to be fun manipulating the shit out of this new system.
> 
> View attachment 249588


i'm with you, im looking forward to figuring this out and how to make the most out of it


----------



## Arb Watson

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i'm with you, im looking forward to figuring this out and how to make the most out of it


Dear 3X please rest in peace. Dara you owe me money.


----------



## Veal66

Long thread on this before in the Boston forum, a few months ago, speculating when this would come here. Not good. Bottom line, Uber is grabbing more cash out of our pockets.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/surge-improvements.261898/

At that time, other markets that moved to this new surge model (like Charlotte, NC) absolutely hated it. Lost $$. Also, they confirmed on that board that despite Uber stating "for long trips, we'll adjust the surge amount to higher than the minimum...", this NEVER happens.


----------



## Arb Watson

dparisi said:


> Discuss..


Uber getting ready for an IPO. I will get those puts ready.


----------



## elcentro20

Sammy4u said:


> I think we will lose bigtime on long trips or those 45+ min trips.


This is the end of Gillette gaming for sure.

So now we have to kick juicy surge rides out of the car?


----------



## Sammy4u

Surge multipliers are awesome on long trips. Dunno how will this work at the airport ? I guess when airport is surging you would want short trips to south boston, east boston, cambridge and so on.


----------



## excel2345

This is the end of surge as we know it. Uber will adjust the amount they will pay until they get drivers where they want them. At the same time they will charge the passenger whatever Uber thinks they will pay.
Until(that means probably never)there is one definition of fare instead of two(1.what we are paid, time and mileage, 2.what the passenger pays) Uber can set our incomes while greatly increasing their share. The 25% is a joke that proves we are "independent" contractors.
Drivers are helpless due to the arbitration clause, no lawyer would take the case based on an individual driver but would based on a class action. I'm sure I will get the "you know what you signed up for" but there was no time to read the changes if you wanted to drive and Travis was still in charge at that time, anyone out there feel there might have been retribution if you opted out?


----------



## Sammy4u

elcentro20 said:


> This is the end of Gillette gaming for sure.
> 
> So now we have to kick juicy surge rides out of the car?


I was about to write the same. No more Gillette or Xfinity center trips and looking for those 45+ min notification. It makes no sense for $35 extra getting someone to Boston from Gilette when you were getting $100 extra.


----------



## Veal66

Re-posting something I put on the other thread in May. An example from Charlotte, NC of a driver really getting screwed via flat-rate surge.

- This was a 22 mile trip, flat surge offered an additional $3.50. 
- Per the driver he's done this type of ride before at the same time with surge, usually cleared $70-80. Got $22.
- no additional surge paid above the minimum for a long trip, contrary to Uber's promise
- The rider paid $118 !!

Clearly, Uber is now "scooping" a good chunk out of the driver pay for themselves under flat-rate surge. THIS. SUCKS.

From the poster on the Charlotte board:
_Saturday night I had two surge trips. One was from uptown to the UNCC area. The other was from uptown to Lake Norman. In the past, I would have made $70-$80 each. This time a made $37 and $22. Uber took 53% and 76%, respectively. This is pure grade A bulls&*t. My daytime employer doesn't take 76% of my billable rate and they provided health insurance and other benefits._


----------



## Arb Watson

Veal66 said:


> Re-posting something I put on the other thread in May. An example from Charlotte, NC of a driver really getting screwed via flat-rate surge.
> 
> - This was a 22 mile trip, flat surge offered an additional $3.50.
> - Per the driver he's done this type of ride before at the same time with surge, usually cleared $70-80. Got $22.
> - no additional surge paid above the minimum for a long trip, contrary to Uber's promise
> - The rider paid $118 !!
> 
> Clearly, Uber is now "scooping" a good chunk out of the driver pay for themselves under flat-rate surge. THIS. SUCKS.
> 
> From the poster on the Charlotte board:
> _Saturday night I had two surge trips. One was from uptown to the UNCC area. The other was from uptown to Lake Norman. In the past, I would have made $70-$80 each. This time a made $37 and $22. Uber took 53% and 76%, respectively. This is pure grade A bulls&*t. My daytime employer doesn't take 76% of my billable rate and they provided health insurance and other benefits._


Time to tell paxes that we don't have enough gas for long trips.


----------



## ubermaster5000

Sammy4u said:


> I think we will lose bigtime on long trips or those 45+ min trips.


Please elaborate


----------



## Arb Watson

ubermaster5000 said:


> Please elaborate


You get a peanut. Uber gets a large nut.


----------



## Veal66

ubermaster5000 said:


> Please elaborate


See my post #22 on this thread for an example.


----------



## Sammy4u

No more long trips. Used to look forward to surge long trips.


----------



## E30addixt

I'm sure some of us will find a way to make this work for us, but make no mistake, this takes away from any transparency too.

We have no way of knowing if we were really paid correctly on surge now. The $ amount shown is the minimum, but Uber will "pay us more on longer trips" when they adjust it. What is the adjustment based on? We can't see it, so we just have to trust them....

This is a great way for Uber to keep more money from us and we have zero ability to prove any of it.

This change is good for Uber and good for drivers who sucked at this job prior.

The drivers who knew how to make good money before are going to lose income and/or work harder to make up for paying Uber and the inept drivers more.


----------



## Veal66

E30addixt said:


> This change is good for Uber and good for drivers who sucked at this job prior.
> 
> The drivers who knew how to make good money before are going to lose income and/or work harder to make up for paying Uber and the inept drivers more.


^^This. "Guaranteed" surge will guarantee more newbie ants saturating the market with drivers and guarantee the suppression of surge (at least visible to the drivers).


----------



## Noxbird

If we get screwed on long rides then maybe we just need to change the game. Uber already offers ~$2 per ride for the weekly incentive, plus an extra ~$2 per ride for the consecutive trip bonus. Add a flat rate surge that disproportionately benefits shorter rides and what do you have? The dawn of the age of the pool may have arrived.


----------



## E30addixt

Ironically, the biggest winner in this market because of all this will probably be Lyft. They'll see an increase in drivers for a bit which will probably supress primetime.


----------



## Arb Watson

E30addixt said:


> Ironically, the biggest winner in this market because of all this will probably be Lyft. They'll see an increase in drivers for a bit which will probably supress primetime.


Isn't lyft going to do the same?


----------



## Sammy4u

Does it mean the end of Airport surge long trips. Dunno how they will implement at airport? If it says $20 extra per ride... than going to Cambridge or Lowell wont matter as destination.


----------



## E30addixt

Arb Watson said:


> Isn't lyft going to do the same?


Probably, since it's copying Uber is their typical MO. That would be a mistake until they see how it really works out for Uber in the long run though. This is a pretty big market to **** with and they could easily capitalize from a company standpoint if they played their cards right and didn't chase Uber.


----------



## Sammy4u

I guess we will never see this again.. For those who did not drive on Sunday night..


----------



## nj2bos

Lyft will wait to see how this works in Boston for Uber. Boston is a HORRIBLE city to screw this up on since the major airport, Fenway Park, TD Garden, multiple expo centers and dozens upon dozens of colleges are ALL in the city's downtown. That is rare for a city to have all of its amenities ACTUALLY in the city's main downtown so this is a huge risk.

Just in time for the busiest season of the year.. football returns, baseball playoffs, and colleges all return. Well played Uber.


----------



## LyftinUp

nj2bos said:


> Lyft will wait to see how this works in Boston for Uber. Boston is a HORRIBLE city to screw this up on since the major airport, Fenway Park, TD Garden, multiple expo centers and dozens upon dozens of colleges are ALL in the city's downtown. That is rare for a city to have all of its amenities ACTUALLY in the city's main downtown so this is a huge risk.
> 
> Just in time for the busiest season of the year.. football returns, baseball playoffs, and colleges all return. Well played Uber.


I delayed moving so I can bank in on the busy season and Uber just shot that in the foot. I'm hoping this fails and they give us back normal surge by September.


----------



## DONALDTRUMPSHAIR

LyftinUp said:


> I delayed moving so I can bank in on the busy season and Uber just shot that in the foot. I'm hoping this fails and they give us back normal surge by September.


Why would it fail? Uber has implemented this slowly in a number of smaller test markets, and clearly they realized they can make more money with this surge system. It's here to stay.


----------



## E30addixt

Boston is a very unique market in a lot of different ways. I wouldn't be surprised if it's here to say, but I wouldn't be surprised if it failed miserably too.


----------



## Mr.UberUber

E30addixt said:


> Ironically, the biggest winner in this market because of all this will probably be Lyft. They'll see an increase in drivers for a bit which will probably supress primetime.


Lyft is already doing this in California and some other markets. It will hit Boston soon.



E30addixt said:


> Boston is a very unique market in a lot of different ways. I wouldn't be surprised if it's here to say, but I wouldn't be surprised if it failed miserably too.


If enough drivers manipulate it the right way it will fail miserably in Boston. Uber lost money on every trip I took with this new surge. I locked in the highest surge price I could in Providence then "carried it" it to a spot where I could get a longer trip. Each trip paid out more in surge than what they guaranteed.


----------



## Tysmith95

I think the surge number resets if you reject a trip, and in my experience you can't drive around when surge is going on because the pings come in very quickly. So I'm not really sure how to manipulate it.


----------



## UberMor

Sammy4u said:


> I guess we will never see this again.. For those who did not drive on Sunday night..


I am so glad I drove that night. The night the surge died.


----------



## john1975

My take is just adjust your driving bahavior and Take advantage of the new system. But this is Uber’s second change this week. Earlier this week it was pick your incentive. Or maybe we’ll just pick it for you anyways lol


----------



## LyftinUp

Tysmith95 said:


> I think the surge number resets if you reject a trip, and in my experience you can't drive around when surge is going on because the pings come in very quickly. So I'm not really sure how to manipulate it.


The problem is, it's almost not worth driving without surge unless you're going back to back or making a killing in tips.

Unless they plan on raising driver pay to 1.50/mile.... this is a shit deal.



Arb Watson said:


> You get a peanut. Uber gets a large nut.


And you can't even try to get a gratuity to return..., who tips properly when they are already paying 3x the base? (Given I've been tipped on short surge rides... but never long ones).


----------



## LyftinUp

It shouldn’t be rocket science.... for longer trips, you need to make more because you have to drive ALL the way back.

Who’s doing these round table discussions?


----------



## Sammy4u

LyftinUp said:


> It shouldn't be rocket science.... for longer trips, you need to make more because you have to drive ALL the way back.
> 
> Who's doing these round table discussions?


 So how to make more.. tell the rider about adding a second stop to Mass border as per the TOA on Return to Boundary..


----------



## rosco78

LyftinUp said:


> The problem is, it's almost not worth driving without surge unless you're going back to back or making a killing in tips.
> 
> Unless they plan on raising driver pay to 1.50/mile.... this is a shit deal.
> 
> And you can't even try to get a gratuity to return..., who tips properly when they are already paying 3x the base? (Given I've been tipped on short surge rides... but never long ones).


It's been that way for a long time.....I used to tell myself that I wouldn't drive without the surge but I've found myself making more from taking the rides wherever they come in and grinding it out. If I'm constantly worried about the nickel and dime aspect of this part-time gig then maybe I shouldn't do it. But I net $312 on Sunday for 8 hours of driving and there may have been one or two surge rides at minimal surge rates out of the 21 trips. Surge accounted for approximately $50 out of the $700 (net income) I made this week. Having destination filters are more important to me than surge at this point. As long as you have a passenger in your car you should be alright but if you're driving around gaming for surge you're going to be losing in this game.


----------



## smooth ride

Everybody clowned ima driver when he tried to warn us on what’s coming down the road. I’m start planning my exit strategy, cause the future in this industry ain’t looking to bright.


----------



## Sammy4u

UberMor said:


> I am so glad I drove that night. The night the surge died.


 I was really happy I drove that evening and night too.. as it was my first $500 plus day as a part time driver.. I guess all good things come to an end.


----------



## DONALDTRUMPSHAIR

john1975 said:


> My take is just adjust your driving bahavior and Take advantage of the new system. But this is Uber's second change this week. Earlier this week it was pick your incentive. Or maybe we'll just pick it for you anyways lol


And the usual john1975 bullsh*t about how adjusting behavior somehow magically will make him even more money.


----------



## cdm813

It is NOT live in NH.


----------



## Arb Watson

smooth ride said:


> Everybody clowned ima driver when he tried to warn us on what's coming down the road. I'm start planning my exit strategy, cause the future in this industry ain't looking to bright.


I will be exiting as well. Soon it will be time to visit greener pastures.


----------



## UberMor

Sammy4u said:


> I was really happy I drove that evening and night too.. as it was my first $500 plus day as a part time driver.. I guess all good things come to an end.


I had a few of those during graduation season. I'm not sure it can be replicated moving forward.

I'm going to wait and see. But I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Mr.UberUber

New surge is live in Boston but you can only see it when you're "Online". This is a bug, one that has been pointed out and fixed in other markets. Make sure you ping support letting them know it's not showing when offline. Ridiculous that they would roll it out with a known bug that they've already dealt with in other markets.


----------



## Sammy4u

Mr.UberUber said:


> New surge is live in Boston but you can only see it when you're "Online". This is a bug, one that has been pointed out and fixed in other markets. Make sure you ping support letting them know it's not showing when offline. Ridiculous that they would roll it out with a known bug that they've already dealt with in other markets.
> 
> View attachment 249650


So you can only see it when you are online in the surge area or online in general...


----------



## Mr.UberUber

Sammy4u said:


> So you can only see it when you are online in the surge area or online in general...


Online in general will show you the heat zones everywhere just like it did the old surge. The more of us that email Uber right away the quicker they'll get it showing for us while we're offline.


----------



## UberTeach

I'm going to have to see how this plays out, because, in my experience, that whole thing where you get the surge if you're sitting in the zone, even if the rider is not, might be *huge*. Especially around smaller (geographically) surge zones. Getting the non-surge ping when I'm sitting in the surge zone happens often in Gloucester and Salem.


----------



## Cdub2k

Veal66 said:


> Re-posting something I put on the other thread in May. An example from Charlotte, NC of a driver really getting screwed via flat-rate surge.
> 
> - This was a 22 mile trip, flat surge offered an additional $3.50.
> - Per the driver he's done this type of ride before at the same time with surge, usually cleared $70-80. Got $22.
> - no additional surge paid above the minimum for a long trip, contrary to Uber's promise
> - The rider paid $118 !!
> 
> Clearly, Uber is now "scooping" a good chunk out of the driver pay for themselves under flat-rate surge. THIS. SUCKS.
> 
> From the poster on the Charlotte board:
> _Saturday night I had two surge trips. One was from uptown to the UNCC area. The other was from uptown to Lake Norman. In the past, I would have made $70-$80 each. This time a made $37 and $22. Uber took 53% and 76%, respectively. This is pure grade A bulls&*t. My daytime employer doesn't take 76% of my billable rate and they provided health insurance and other benefits._


There is no more guess work now you 100% know that Uber is screwing you over.


----------



## BillyTheKidd

smooth ride said:


> Everybody clowned ima driver when he tried to warn us on what's coming down the road. I'm start planning my exit strategy, cause the future in this industry ain't looking to bright.


I recall people clowning him for claiming he will make as much or more money with this system. Not sure how anyone would but if anyone does I would like to see it and how they are doing it.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER

Ok guys I warned you all. (Of course some of you were in disbelief) But lets fast forward and highlight what's coming to Boston.
1. Don't believe what you've heard in other forums about long trips with no surge. YOU ARE PAID FOR LONG TRIPS AT THE CORRECT SURGE RATE AND NOT JUST A FLAT DOLLAR AMOUNT.
2. New surge sucks for those who run both apps. Because while you're "locked into a surge amount" you don't necessarily get an immediate request. Thus if you accept a Lyft request while waiting and turn Uber off you lose the surge amount you worked hard to get.
3. The heat map lasts 8 mins instead of the 30 sec refresher you see now. So understanding your neighborhoods and shortcuts is key.
4. There are no more fake surges, so drive until you get to the highest $ amount and get locked in for your next ride. Remember this: now you're making money without actually having a pax in your car.
5. In my studies what was once a 1.7X is now more like 1.5X or 1.4X there is definately some skimming going on.
6. There will be adjustments to your driving strategies.
7. Overall, I don't think the new surge is what it was initially intended for. Surge should determine supply vs demand. But now many times you're locked into a surge amount on your next ride but the demand is nowhere near the heat map.

Good drivers will adjust.


----------



## Bill Wirth

A super ginormous problem with rideshare is the public’s general lack of knowledge or not caring about drivers actual profitability and costs. I want to like pax but these companies make me freaking hate their guts! I can’t figure it out? The humanity!


----------



## Tysmith95

LyftinUp said:


> The problem is, it's almost not worth driving without surge unless you're going back to back or making a killing in tips.
> 
> Unless they plan on raising driver pay to 1.50/mile.... this is a shit deal.
> 
> And you can't even try to get a gratuity to return..., who tips properly when they are already paying 3x the base? (Given I've been tipped on short surge rides... but never long ones).


They need to increase the per min rate, not the per mile rate



Bill Wirth said:


> A super ginormous problem with rideshare is the public's general lack of knowledge or not caring about drivers actual profitability and costs. I want to like pax but these companies make me freaking hate their guts! I can't figure it out? The humanity!


It's a job that takes very few skills, it's never going to pay a lot.


----------



## LyftinUp

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Ok guys I warned you all. (Of course some of you were in disbelief) But lets fast forward and highlight what's coming to Boston.
> 1. Don't believe what you've heard in other forums about long trips with no surge. YOU ARE PAID FOR LONG TRIPS AT THE CORRECT SURGE RATE AND NOT JUST A FLAT DOLLAR AMOUNT.
> 2. New surge sucks for those who run both apps. Because while you're "locked into a surge amount" you don't necessarily get an immediate request. Thus if you accept a Lyft request while waiting and turn Uber off you lose the surge amount you worked hard to get.
> 3. The heat map lasts 8 mins instead of the 30 sec refresher you see now. So understanding your neighborhoods and shortcuts is key.
> 4. There are no more fake surges, so drive until you get to the highest $ amount and get locked in for your next ride. Remember this: now you're making money without actually having a pax in your car.
> 5. In my studies what was once a 1.7X is now more like 1.5X or 1.4X there is definately some skimming going on.
> 6. There will be adjustments to your driving strategies.
> 7. Overall, I don't think the new surge is what it was initially intended for. Surge should determine supply vs demand. But now many times you're locked into a surge amount on your next ride but the demand is nowhere near the heat map.
> 
> Good drivers will adjust.


So basically it's a bit of insurance for short trips if you're smart about it?



Tysmith95 said:


> They need to increase the per min rate, not the per mile rate
> 
> It's a job that takes very few skills, it's never going to pay a lot.


I'm not asking for 100k a year. Just enough to actually be able to live and bank away slowly. But one or both need to go up



Bill Wirth said:


> A super ginormous problem with rideshare is the public's general lack of knowledge or not caring about drivers actual profitability and costs. I want to like pax but these companies make me freaking hate their guts! I can't figure it out? The humanity!


I had a woman the other day who was shocked that a 5 star rating was the only good rating. Educational signs help.


----------



## elcentro20

IMMA DRIVER you said we still get paid for 'long trips' - what's a long trip? 10 miles? 5? 20?


----------



## Sammy4u

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Ok guys I warned you all. (Of course some of you were in disbelief) But lets fast forward and highlight what's coming to Boston.
> 1. Don't believe what you've heard in other forums about long trips with no surge. YOU ARE PAID FOR LONG TRIPS AT THE CORRECT SURGE RATE AND NOT JUST A FLAT DOLLAR AMOUNT.
> 2. New surge sucks for those who run both apps. Because while you're "locked into a surge amount" you don't necessarily get an immediate request. Thus if you accept a Lyft request while waiting and turn Uber off you lose the surge amount you worked hard to get.
> 3. The heat map lasts 8 mins instead of the 30 sec refresher you see now. So understanding your neighborhoods and shortcuts is key.
> 4. There are no more fake surges, so drive until you get to the highest $ amount and get locked in for your next ride. Remember this: now you're making money without actually having a pax in your car.
> 5. In my studies what was once a 1.7X is now more like 1.5X or 1.4X there is definately some skimming going on.
> 6. There will be adjustments to your driving strategies.
> 7. Overall, I don't think the new surge is what it was initially intended for. Surge should determine supply vs demand. But now many times you're locked into a surge amount on your next ride but the demand is nowhere near the heat map.
> 
> Good drivers will adjust.


Hey man. Can you please elaborate on the long 45+ trip rides. How are you paid ? If possible can you please post a screenshot. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wookie767

And im out. Good luck to the rest of you. Ill probably uber for another month before i actually have a job....


----------



## UncleBubba

This will be coming to NH sooner than later. 

I wasn’t given specifics about at what point it will give more on a long trip. Was told that it could a few days before the adjustment comes and the goal is to get the adjustment right away down the road.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER

elcentro20 said:


> IMMA DRIVER you said we still get paid for 'long trips' - what's a long trip? 10 miles? 5? 20?





Sammy4u said:


> Hey man. Can you please elaborate on the long 45+ trip rides. How are you paid ? If possible can you please post a screenshot. Thanks in advance.


Cranston to Boston trip that would normally pay $46-$50 with RI rates.
Paid out $133. And $60 in surge.


----------



## LyftinUp

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Cranston to Boston trip that would normally pay $46-$50 with RI rates.
> Paid out $133. And $60 in surge.


What did the pax pay for that run? That's a pretty one.


----------



## UncleBubba

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Cranston to Boston trip that would normally pay $46-$50 with RI rates.
> Paid out $133. And $60 in surge.


You had to go back 2 months to find a good one?


----------



## IMMA DRIVER

UncleBubba said:


> You had to go back 2 months to find a good one?


I knew I had posted this one already when I was explaining new surge to everyone in Boston in early June. And I wanted to pull something older to show how long its been going on. Nothing's changed since then.



LyftinUp said:


> What did the pax pay for that run? That's a pretty one.


$184


----------



## neodriver

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Cranston to Boston trip that would normally pay $46-$50 with RI rates.
> Paid out $133. And $60 in surge.


What was the guaranteed amount on the heat zone?


----------



## elcentro20

I have a $16 (looked like 4x) surge long trip in my car from Xfinity. 

Will let you guys know if I get hosed or not.


----------



## CTK

Arb Watson said:


> Isn't lyft going to do the same?


Lyft ended primetime and brought on these flat rate "ride bonuses" months ago in Florida, so yeah expect it from Lyft as well.


----------



## Wookie767

elcentro20 said:


> I have a $16 (looked like 4x) surge long trip in my car from Xfinity.
> 
> Will let you guys know if I get hosed or not.


Please do. I was about to go there. Then turned around and went home. I was to pissed with the new surge system and said **** this im not dealing with anyone tonight.


----------



## Sammy4u

elcentro20 said:


> I have a $16 (looked like 4x) surge long trip in my car from Xfinity.
> 
> Will let you guys know if I get hosed or not.


Yaa please do share the screenshot... Thanks in advance


----------



## elcentro20

I got paid 'surge' about 2x, and Ubers cut was under 10%. Looked a lot redder than 2x though.


----------



## Sammy4u

elcentro20 said:


> I got paid 'surge' about 2x, and Ubers cut was under 10%. Looked a lot redder than 2x though.


can you please post the screen shot.. you can edit the details.. thanks man..



elcentro20 said:


> I have a $16 (looked like 4x) surge long trip in my car from Xfinity.
> 
> Will let you guys know if I get hosed or not.


By the way did you get a 45+ min trip warning. with the $16 extra surge notification..


----------



## iheartuber

Just eyeballing this I’m gonna guess that shorties and a little bit better than shorties will give you the same as what you made before, maybe a little more.

But 20+ miles you get screwed

Example:

A 20 mile trip
Base rate: $20
1.5x: $30
New surge system: $25


----------



## 1.5xorbust

It’s going to be so much easier to add than it was to multiply.


----------



## dirtylee

Look again. Pax get charged the old surge price. You get paid the new surge payout.

At least it's not the shit show that is dallas, no surge, they still upfront gouge harder than 2x.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

excel2345 said:


> This is the end of surge as we know it. Uber will adjust the amount they will pay until they get drivers where they want them. At the same time they will charge the passenger whatever Uber thinks they will pay.
> Until(that means probably never)there is one definition of fare instead of two(1.what we are paid, time and mileage, 2.what the passenger pays) Uber can set our incomes while greatly increasing their share. The 25% is a joke that proves we are "independent" contractors.
> Drivers are helpless due to the arbitration clause, no lawyer would take the case based on an individual driver but would based on a class action. I'm sure I will get the "you know what you signed up for" but there was no time to read the changes if you wanted to drive and Travis was still in charge at that time, anyone out there feel there might have been retribution if you opted out?


Delete the app and get a real job.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

UberTeach said:


> I'm going to have to see how this plays out, because, in my experience, that whole thing where you get the surge if you're sitting in the zone, even if the rider is not, might be *huge*. Especially around smaller (geographically) surge zones. Getting the non-surge ping when I'm sitting in the surge zone happens often in Gloucester and Salem.


You gotta see how what plays out? Are you even paying attention to this thread ? We went from 2x the amount we make to $2.75 added onto what we make. What part are you not understanding ? Or are a you shill for Uber ? Be honest. I mean, you can't really be that dumb to not see what's going on.

When this rolls out to most markets I hope most people are smart enough to just avoid big events. Don't let Uber and Lyft make money on your back. When they start realizing there aren't any drivers around then maybe they'll put it back the way it was.

There is no way Uber is rolling this out without first illegally consulting with Lyft to make sure they are going to put in place the same exact thing. That's a fact. Because Uber and Lyft clearly collude together on pricing stategies. There is no other way around it. Because if Lyft isn't right behind Uber on this in Boston, then drivers are just all going to go over to Lyft and Uber can't have that.

It's just hilarious that Uber has the audacity to always say they listened to drivers when they have never in this history ever done that.

All this is is a punch in the face. So if you drive in Boston, immediately stop driving during all major events or switch over to Lyft. When pax realize there are no drivers on Uber then they will switch over to Lyft and you will make more money on Lyft. Stop ****ing around with Uber in markets where they are doing this and start telling pax when you do drive for Uber what is going on so they will know to switch over to Lyft at big events.



IMMA DRIVER said:


> Good drivers will adjust.


Yes, good drivers will stop driving big events when it's surging. There is no point when it's just a big hassle for an extra $2.75 while Uber and Lyft pocket $100.

This isn't rocket science.

Has there ever been a person that was frustrated at making more money with surge ?

I mean, who the hell is Uber trying to tell us was frustrated making more money ?

Really, Uber ?

For the record, I rarely do big events anyhow. I just don't care for the hassle and I'm happy making $20 an hour going where there are no drivers so I can pick up the easy pickups that don't require being stuck in the event stop and go traffic.


----------



## KenLV

1.5xorbust said:


> It's going to be so much easier to add than it was to multiply.


Addition and multiplication?
Ha!
This is all about subtraction!


----------



## njn

uberdriverfornow said:


> Yes, good drivers will stop driving big events when it's surging. There is no point when it's just a big hassle for an extra $2.75 while Uber and Lyft pocket $100.


Have you heard of the pin system? Like a queue, but worse. Complete failure last week at met life stadium. They turned it off after people waiting for hours knocked down the barriers.

Queue and pin systems are excellent to suppress surge.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

njn said:


> Have you heard of the pin system? Like a queue, but worse. Complete failure last week at met life stadium. They turned it off after people waiting for hours knocked down the barriers.
> 
> Queue and pin systems are excellent to suppress surge.


No, what is it ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Lololol they brought the Charlotte Surge to Boston.
I should buy a medallion immediately!
ITOA I'm coming home.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Uber will tinker with Driver pay until they reach the Perfect Sweet spot. This job will spiral down and spit out the Dumber Drivers last. It’s time to plan an Exit Strategy. Uber is an ugly Ponzi Scheme and be careful not to go broke chasing until your wheels fall off.


----------



## Noxbird

Can anyone give me a chart of what these numbers mean? 

Is $2.00 surge the same as 2.0x?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Noxbird said:


> Can anyone give me a chart of what these numbers mean?
> 
> Is $2.00 surge the same as 2.0x?


No, 2.0 is 2 times the pay rate. $2.00 is now all you get in most instances. Not worth it. However, Uber still receives the 2.0 multiplier so they get free money for nothing. While the driver does all the work and absorbs all the costs, Uber receives most of the money under surge situations.


----------



## Arb Watson

uberdriverfornow said:


> No, 2.0 is 2 times the pay rate. $2.00 is now all you get in most instances. Not worth it. However, Uber still receives the 2.0 multiplier so they get free money for nothing. While the driver does all the work and absorbs all the costs, Uber receives most of the money under surge situations.


Plus surge is concentrated more now. Uber wins. Dara send me half of your paycheck pronto. I guess this is part of 360 days of change. I hope no one drivers New Years eve this year.


----------



## smooth ride

elcentro20 said:


> I have a $16 (looked like 4x) surge long trip in my car from Xfinity.
> 
> Will let you guys know if I get hosed or not.


You got seriously hosed.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Earning LESS with surge is now easier than ever.


----------



## Arb Watson

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lololol they brought the Charlotte Surge to Boston.
> I should buy a medallion immediately!
> ITOA I'm coming home.


Yep...cab biz is about to pick up.


----------



## Sammy4u

elcentro20 said:


> I got paid 'surge' about 2x, and Ubers cut was under 10%. Looked a lot redder than 2x though.


Hey man can you please show screenshot of how surge paid you with this long trip. We all are waiting. Thanks.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Arb Watson said:


> Yep...cab biz is about to pick up.


Rumor has it you can steal a boston medallion for $150,000 cash. Can you lend me $150,000? I'm good for it.


----------



## Arb Watson

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Rumor has it you can steal a boston medallion for $150,000 cash. Can you lend me $150,000? I'm good for it.


I wish. I can probably raise that cash through credit card advance. I might buy one myself.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Arb Watson said:


> I wish. I can probably raise that cash through credit card advance. I might buy one myself.


Stay away from the airport. I lost a lot of money there over the years. 90% of the dayshift jobs drop between the Seaport and 75 state street.


----------



## dryverjohn

Sammy4u said:


> Surge multipliers are awesome on long trips. Dunno how will this work at the airport ? I guess when airport is surging you would want short trips to south boston, east boston, cambridge and so on.


 Yes, the airport surge bubble is where you go to get your surge and find a short ride or ubereats mcdonalds order. Do not get in the queue, that $3.50 surge gets added on to your base fare, no more profitable trips.



Sammy4u said:


> I guess we will never see this again.. For those who did not drive on Sunday night..


You'll see the same colors, but the highest I have received on an Uber flat rate is $14, doesn't go much higher.


----------



## OPTIONCB

nj2bos said:


> Lyft will wait to see how this works in Boston for Uber. Boston is a HORRIBLE city to screw this up on since the major airport, Fenway Park, TD Garden, multiple expo centers and dozens upon dozens of colleges are ALL in the city's downtown. That is rare for a city to have all of its amenities ACTUALLY in the city's main downtown so this is a huge risk.
> 
> Just in time for the busiest season of the year.. football returns, baseball playoffs, and colleges all return. Well played Uber.


we just had this rolled out in DC and it's a nightmare


----------



## Cableguynoe

Arb Watson said:


> Yep...cab biz is about to pick up.


doubt it.

We don't have that new surge my area and my night time surges are pretty much a thing of the past now.

So really makes no difference.

Good thing I'm an ant.


----------



## dryverjohn

There is no way Uber is rolling this out without first illegally consulting with Lyft to make sure they are going to put in place the same exact thing. That's a fact. Because Uber and Lyft clearly collude together on pricing stategies. There is no other way around it. Because if Lyft isn't right behind Uber on this in Boston, then drivers are just all going to go over to Lyft and Uber can't have that.

There is definitely collusion. Lyft no longer surges at concerts, Uber is surging all the time at the airport, but it is low, not worth the drive most of the time. Our downtown, called Uptown, has AAA baseball, NFL football, NBA, and multiple music venues all in a couple of blocks. Huge demand, but even more drivers. Will be interesting to see what surge will be on the first panthers game. Contrarians can do better than the ants.


----------



## Saltyoldman

dparisi said:


> No more guesswork, now you can directly see how far Uber is bending drivers over.


Touch them toes


----------



## Michael1230nj

Arb Watson said:


> Plus surge is concentrated more now. Uber wins. Dara send me half of your paycheck pronto. I guess this is part of 360 days of change. I hope no one drivers New Years eve this year.


I guess if you are warning Drivers about New Years Eve Uber has it right. They know that no matter what they do Drivers are staying. The whole things just very Sad


----------



## steveK2016

I dropped off south of oklahoma city a few weeks ago and when I logged in it gave me this notice, I freaked out but realized it must be bexause I was in Oklahoma. Surges went back to nor al when i crossed back into Texas


----------



## jazzapt

I am really torn over this. After reading about the new surge over the past year, I think I am one of the ants that will actually benefit from it. I am one of those part time ants that the full-timers probably hate. I have never really relied on sitting around waiting to get thata 3x long ride. In my 3+ years doing this, that has been a unicorn to me.

I don't do concerts, sporting events, special events, etc.. I have my set hours (early AM) and earnings goal that I do every week. I cannot risk driving too far out of the city (especially south) because I need to be at my day job by a certain time. I have generally relied on surge and boost to help me reach my goal earnings quicker and hopefully exceed it. But because of the limited areas I can drive to, surge/boost has usually added on average about $5 to each fare (sometimes more, many time less). It remains to be seen, but if I can consistently lock in a higher surge boost on my next rides, this could work out really well for me.

But it also sucks. It sucks because I know this is yet another cash grab by Uber at the expense of the drivers. It would suck to think I can benefit from something that is screwing other drivers. It is yet another reason to feel dirty driving for Uber (and there is not point saying I should just drive for Lyft because we know this change is coming from them as well).

I drive for Uber/Lyft because I have some large bills I need to pay down. And with a young family who I want spend as much time with as I can, I don’t have the luxury to get some part time job at McDonalds or Walmart where I need to work on someone else’s schedule, or beg to pick up more hours if I need more cash. Thanks to Uber/Lyft, I am less than a year from paying off the largest of the bills. At that point, the money from my full-time job will suffice. As much as I am thankful to Uber/Lyft for helping me get to this point, I cannot wait for the day I can give them both a middle-finger and delete the apps from my phone for good.


----------



## Arb Watson

Michael1230nj said:


> I guess if you are warning Drivers about New Years Eve Uber has it right. They know that no matter what they do Drivers are staying. The whole things just very Sad


Correct cause Uber is betting that part time drivers will not care.



jazzapt said:


> I am really torn over this. After reading about the new surge over the past year, I think I am one of the ants that will actually benefit from it. I am one of those part time ants that the full-timers probably hate. I have never really relied on sitting around waiting to get thata 3x long ride. In my 3+ years doing this, that has been a unicorn to me.
> 
> I don't do concerts, sporting events, special events, etc.. I have my set hours I and earnings goal that I do every week. I cannot risk driving too far out of the city (especially south) because I need to be at my day job by a certain time. I have generally relied on surge and boost to help me reach my goal earnings quicker and hopefully exceed it. But because of the limited areas I can drive to, surge/boost has usually added on average about $5 to each fare (sometimes more, many time less). It remains to be seen, but if I can consistently lock in a higher surge boost on my next rides, this could work out really well for me.
> 
> But it also sucks. It sucks because I know this is yet another cash grab by Uber at the expense of the drivers. It would suck to think I can benefit from something that is screwing other drivers. It is yet another reason to feel dirty driving for Uber (and there is not point saying I should just drive for Lyft because we know this change is coming from them as well).
> 
> I drive for Uber/Lyft because I have some large bills I need to pay down. And with a young family who I want spend as much time with as I can, I don't have the luxury to get some part time job at McDonalds or Walmart where I need to work on someone else's schedule, or beg to pick up more hours if I need more cash. Thanks to Uber/Lyft, I am less than a year from paying off the largest of the bills. At that point, the money from my full-time job will suffice. As much as I am thankful to Uber/Lyft for helping me get to this point, I cannot wait for the day I can give them both a middle-finger and delete that apps from my phone for good.


Congrats on trying to pay off your bills.


----------



## Nats121

dparisi said:


> Discuss..


It's bad enough that uber bends their drivers over a chair with no lube.

It's even worse when they claim they're doing it "in response to driver feedback".


----------



## Arb Watson

Nats121 said:


> It's bad enough that uber bends their drivers over a chair with no lube.
> 
> It's even worse when they claim they're doing it "in response to driver feedback".


It's nothing but a marketing ploy.


----------



## Nats121

jazzapt said:


> I am really torn over this. After reading about the new surge over the past year, I think I am one of the ants that will actually benefit from it. I am one of those part time ants that the full-timers probably hate. I have never really relied on sitting around waiting to get thata 3x long ride. In my 3+ years doing this, that has been a unicorn to me.
> 
> I don't do concerts, sporting events, special events, etc.. I have my set hours (early AM) and earnings goal that I do every week. I cannot risk driving too far out of the city (especially south) because I need to be at my day job by a certain time. I have generally relied on surge and boost to help me reach my goal earnings quicker and hopefully exceed it. But because of the limited areas I can drive to, surge/boost has usually added on average about $5 to each fare (sometimes more, many time less). It remains to be seen, but if I can consistently lock in a higher surge boost on my next rides, this could work out really well for me.
> 
> But it also sucks. It sucks because I know this is yet another cash grab by Uber at the expense of the drivers. It would suck to think I can benefit from something that is screwing other drivers. It is yet another reason to feel dirty driving for Uber (and there is not point saying I should just drive for Lyft because we know this change is coming from them as well).
> 
> I drive for Uber/Lyft because I have some large bills I need to pay down. And with a young family who I want spend as much time with as I can, I don't have the luxury to get some part time job at McDonalds or Walmart where I need to work on someone else's schedule, or beg to pick up more hours if I need more cash. Thanks to Uber/Lyft, I am less than a year from paying off the largest of the bills. At that point, the money from my full-time job will suffice. As much as I am thankful to Uber/Lyft for helping me get to this point, I cannot wait for the day I can give them both a middle-finger and delete the apps from my phone for good.


There's NOTHING whatsoever for you to be thankful to uber/lyft for.

The gratitude should be from them to you.

The drivers can survive without them, but they CANNOT survive without the drivers.


----------



## jazzapt

Nats121 said:


> It's bad enough that uber bends their drivers over a chair with no lube.
> 
> It's even worse when they claim they're doing it "in response to driver feedback".


If you think about it, it is in "response to driver's feedback". For years, Uber has been receiving feedback from drivers via their behavior that they have figured out ways to make surge work for them. Uber's response to that feedback is "we can't have any of that"!



Nats121 said:


> There's NOTHING whatsoever for you to be thankful to uber/lyft for.
> 
> The gratitude should be from them to you.
> 
> The drivers can survive without them, but they CANNOT survive without the drivers.


I should've clarified. I am not really thankful TO Uber and Lyft. I am more thankful the option existed and it helped me get out of a hole while still getting to spend precious time with my two growing boys.


----------



## Noxbird

So after the morning commute I made it to a $3.75 zone but I got no pings. It's literally been 3 hours now and I haven't gotten one ping. I just have the $3.75 sitting on my app. Wtf?


----------



## Arb Watson

Noxbird said:


> So after the morning commute I made it to a $3.75 zone but I got no pings. It's literally been 3 hours now and I haven't gotten one ping. I just have the $3.75 sitting on my app. Wtf?


Come on now. Time to turn on Lyft.


----------



## MadTownUberD

Those shrimpy dollar adders are not enough to compensate for hellacious wear and tear on brakes & transmission, not to mention risk of collision/ticket, when doing short hops in downtown urban areas.

I'll stick with my base rate long trips with long pickup fees and the occasional tip.


----------



## freerides

creative theft racket they have going on.

steal $1-8 from 10+ million humans/rides a day

coerce free labor from 10+ million human/rides a day

just a bunch of evil cowards sitting around all day trying to figure out how to steal from labor that provides their cash flow

i would say not one human there realizes that anything under $10 is equivalent to spitting in the drivers face, slapping them, stealing $1-8, & keying their car for good measure, but they get off on it.


----------



## SurginGeneral

freerides said:


> creative theft racket they have going on.
> 
> steal $1-8 from 10+ million humans/rides a day
> 
> coerce free labor from 10+ million human/rides a day
> 
> just a bunch of evil cowards sitting around all day trying to figure out how to steal from labor that provides their cash flow
> 
> i would say not one human there realizes that anything under $10 is equivalent to spitting in the drivers face, slapping them, stealing $1-8, & keying their car for good measure, but they get off on it.


This is pretty much truth. All of the tech companies in California are nerd-bros who think they're the shit who code on a computer all day long. And the company is led by an Ivy-League figurehead who provides the 'face' and schmoozes with investors.

All carbon copies of each other. Silicon Valley is a joke


----------



## freerides

they basically saying our drivers are so dumb they cant figure out 2.1 times surge in their heads and these the drivers we want, they want em so dumb theyll drive for 2 tacos a trip


never worked events they not going to airport thata the only ride worth it in this market

i see a 1.2 i say ignore its probably .60 extra

1.6 $2 nope still $7ish short

2.0 $3 nope still $6ish short

2.5 nope still short

3 oh you want to pay me to take this trip the base amount 3+ years ago when gas was $1 a gallon cheaper & demand was higher because theres 20+ drivers every square mile?

ill think about it if its says 45+ minutes

lol think ill stick to the screening thats worked fine 3+ years giving me 90% $40+ rides & continue to ignore every suggestion or word Uber sends

Hey all I'm a genius my subway sells $5 foot longs for $1 & pays the "sandwich artists" $3.37 an hour labeling them "independent contractors" instead of the employees I treat them like woohoo look at this line around the block disrupt baby. I will never turn a profit but boy I'll have the most popular subway on the planet.

Did you miss the lost lawsuits on their bait & switch ads? People are looking for jobs then find out its 90% charity so 96% fail.

If you didn't go 10+ miles & didn't tip you STOLE from the driver Uber/lyft just aidded & abbeted you.

Most people only use the service because the rates are priced from the1969s-1980s charge actuall costs half the poor people stop using it lmao back to the bus

You can't agree to illegal terms in contracts. Illegal terms in contracts are not binding LMAO you think if the millions of ads running everyday said be an uber driver you'll earn $2 net on most trips, people would flock lmao, or hey theres a 96% chance you'll fail at this "job" & your car will be worthless or hey we pay 1965-1985 per mile/min &1971 minimum cab fares in 2018 sign up now lol

Do you even know who they target now? 70+% are seniors & immigrants, desperate elders on fixed incomes & people where $2 is a whole days pay back home.

Laws exist for a reason.

Uber/lyft are only in business because the platform is using coerced unpaid free labor on every trip under 10 miles & thats most trips. They rob/steal $1-6 from 10+ million drivers daily thru an app.

If you paid $8.80 minimum fare, uber gets $4.40 the driver gets $4 which is $2 gross. That's a 1971 minimum fare in 2018. A human programmed the app deserves double than the human providing the labor, gas, risk of life...They take 50-90% of fares last time I checked a finders fee was 10%.

They not busineses. Legitimate businesses make a profit, Uber loses $9000 a minute. Its organized crime, racketeering, RICO, human trafficking, robbery, theft, evil packaged as an app.

Mutually beneficial means the driver gets paid too lmao if it was mutually beneficial you think 96% would fail? lol

2 tacos who would agree to drive their 2000+ pound vehicle that requires least $2 in gas 1-5+ miles, pick up unscreened anonymous drunks, felons, school shooters, etc. & deliver it 1-5+ miles for $2? Thats what a server gets for delivering a beer/plate 50 feet no car needed.

Uber/lyft send drivers blank contracts 2 outta 10 might be legal & pay over costs like a slot machine, the rest whammy thanks for the charity & if drivers cancel rides too much they get fired because they didn't want to work for free. That's the coersion/duress/employee part...

TLDR
Tip $5 and the driver got paid, don't and you stole from them direct or indirectly doesn't matter, its a thin line between profits & losses. And since uber spent half a decade lying about tips being included(literally stealing from drivers AND riders through deception & fraud) less than10% of pool/x riders tip, the higher platforms like xl, select, black about 40% tip they can afford the service. Pool is also illegal they used to let drivers who threatened legal action to opt out because it violates distracted driving laws, but ALL drivers were opting out so they stopped that lol NO drivers want pool riders. But 90 outta 100 requests are pool & x lmao


----------



## Tom Harding

dparisi said:


> Discuss..


This looks like "down with the surge multiplier and UP with a flat fee to replace the multiplier". another words Uber is dropping the surge completely and replacing it with a "bonus" amount. Now you won't be able to figure the real surge. Look at it as "Up front surge" along with "Up Front Pricing"


----------



## DrinkSoda

From Chicago market. If it started in Charlotte and rolled out to Boston, won’t be long until the new surge model migrates west and is rolled out in more cities. Likely will happen too with very little hype and fanfare.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

DrinkSoda said:


> From Chicago market. If it started in Charlotte and rolled out to Boston, won't be long until the new surge model migrates west and is rolled out in more cities. Likely will happen too with very little hype and fanfare.


It's the future of TNC.
Both major players have proved they won't pay drivers.


----------



## Emp9

it came to dc area today. i drove into surge area and like before it just vanished as i entered it, shame on me for thinking they did change it.


----------



## Cincy UberX

The new surge will remain for a longer period of time giving the driver more time to reach to the surge area and pocket the dollar amount. If you do pick up someone from a surge area, the dollar amount would be added to your regular fare. Sometimes, if the trip was for a longer distance, then the dollar amount would increase but not for all trips (kind of weird and confusing as ****). 
90% of the split fares would be 50-50 or 60-40. I had a trip which was 16$ surge and for 35 miles, I received 77$ and Uber received $64. That is the only trip I have had in the new surge that was worth it but looking at how much Uber receives makes my butt hole hurt


----------



## KMANDERSON

dparisi said:


> yes, just got the email
> 
> New interface display of surge. Second image is right now in foxboro:


Well if it happened in Boston it will be everything considering Boston is one Uber better markets.



WelcomeTree said:


> I was just about to create a thread but checked before hitting submit.


Lol it say surge is improving!Uber can polish the hell out of a turd.



Mr.UberUber said:


> I can't wait! It's going to be fun manipulating the shit out of this new system.
> 
> View attachment 249588


You can't cherry pick if you decline the ride you will Not get anything


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

KMANDERSON said:


> Well if it happened in Boston it will be everything considering Boston is one Uber better markets.
> 
> Lol it say surge is improving!Uber can polish the hell out of a turd.
> 
> You can't cherry pick if you decline the ride you will qualify for anything


Trust me- if Uber is doing this in Boston they are performing a beta test to see how a high pay market will react.
All Uber drivers are guinea pigs in a Skinner box anyways. It's a giant social experiment.


----------



## KMANDERSON

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Trust me- if Uber is doing this in Boston they are performing a beta test to see how a high pay market will react.
> All Uber drivers are guinea pigs in a Skinner box anyways. It's a giant social experiment.


Yeah Boston is a top 5 market.


----------



## Arb Watson

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Trust me- if Uber is doing this in Boston they are performing a beta test to see how a high pay market will react.
> All Uber drivers are guinea pigs in a Skinner box anyways. It's a giant social experiment.


If it fails I wonder who gets canned?


----------



## KMANDERSON

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Trust me- if Uber is doing this in Boston they are performing a beta test to see how a high pay market will react.
> All Uber drivers are guinea pigs in a Skinner box anyways. It's a giant social experiment.


I wonder how many drivers will still drive bar closing.


----------



## Arb Watson

KMANDERSON said:


> I wonder how many drivers will still drive bar closing.


he he. Not me.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Arb Watson said:


> he he. Not me.


That the test Uber going to be looking at.I dont drive bar closing under 4xsurge not worth putting up with drunks under that.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Trust me- if Uber is doing this in Boston they are performing a beta test to see how a high pay market will react.
> All Uber drivers are guinea pigs in a Skinner box anyways. It's a giant social experiment.


Well if there is one good news it New York capping the amount drivers that Uber can have in the city.I hope that spread to all over the country.


----------



## jazzapt

KMANDERSON said:


> Yeah Boston is a top 5 market.


If we are going by per mile rates, I believe Boston is in the top 3. But everyone should keep in mind this has been rolled out in DC as well. So I think at this point it is beyond an experiment. I believe the only thing they are looking at now is how to best polish this turd for when it is rolled out in the other big markets.


----------



## Sebagolake

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i'm with you, im looking forward to figuring this out and how to make the most out of it


THere is no end to your either denial or fraudulence/shilling.....Your jig is up


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Sebagolake said:


> THere is no end to your either denial or fraudulence/shilling.....Your jig is up


Exactly. Nobody that is an actual driver is looking forward to losing money and giving free money to Uber and Lyft.



Cincy UberX said:


> I had a trip which was 16$ surge and for 35 miles, I received 77$ and Uber received $64. That is the only trip I have had in the new surge that was worth it


How is it worth it to give half of the fare that the pax is paying to Uber for no reason at all ? Uber does no work, incurs no costs, and wastes no time and somehow they're supposed to get half of the fare the pax is paying ? How is that worth it ?


----------



## DrinkSoda

KMANDERSON said:


> Yeah Boston is a top 5 market.


Chicago is defenitely also a top 5 market.


----------



## Sebagolake

Tysmith95 said:


> I think the surge number resets if you reject a trip, and in my experience you can't drive around when surge is going on because the pings come in very quickly. So I'm not really sure how to manipulate it.


The manipulation talk is purely speculative and would not result in any meaningful income. Just a bunch of delusionals thinking this gig makes any sense



LyftinUp said:


> So basically it's a bit of insurance for short trips if you're smart about it?
> 
> I'm not asking for 100k a year. Just enough to actually be able to live and bank away slowly. But one or both need to go up
> 
> I had a woman the other day who was shocked that a 5 star rating was the only good rating. Educational signs help.


100k a year is really nothing in today's world and you should in fact be asking for it considering the expenditure of putting one of lifes most critical utilities on the road


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Sebagolake said:


> The manipulation talk is purely speculative and would not result in any meaningful income. Just a bunch of delusionals thinking this gig makes any sense


The only possible way to benefit would be to only do short trips.

But how is that fair ? Because for those drivers doing the long trips they are only making money for Uber, who have no costs, do no work, and waste no time and they get most of the money.


----------



## Sebagolake

rosco78 said:


> It's been that way for a long time.....I used to tell myself that I wouldn't drive without the surge but I've found myself making more from taking the rides wherever they come in and grinding it out. If I'm constantly worried about the nickel and dime aspect of this part-time gig then maybe I shouldn't do it. But I net $312 on Sunday for 8 hours of driving and there may have been one or two surge rides at minimal surge rates out of the 21 trips. Surge accounted for approximately $50 out of the $700 (net income) I made this week. Having destination filters are more important to me than surge at this point. As long as you have a passenger in your car you should be alright but if you're driving around gaming for surge you're going to be losing in this game.


I actually borderline believe you....the problem is how on earth I've never managed to make anywhere near that on a sunday....just boggles the mind


----------



## Broken Spoke

Mr.UberUber said:


> Lyft is already doing this in California and some other markets. It will hit Boston soon.
> 
> If enough drivers manipulate it the right way it will fail miserably in Boston. Uber lost money on every trip I took with this new surge. I locked in the highest surge price I could in Providence then "carried it" it to a spot where I could get a longer trip. Each trip paid out more in surge than what they guaranteed.


How do you "carry" a surge?


----------



## Sebagolake

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Cranston to Boston trip that would normally pay $46-$50 with RI rates.
> Paid out $133. And $60 in surge.


Unless you have an amazingly gas conscience car, which you may, please knock a good sum off of a 61 mile trip...


----------



## Michael1230nj

jazzapt said:


> I am really torn over this. After reading about the new surge over the past year, I think I am one of the ants that will actually benefit from it. I am one of those part time ants that the full-timers probably hate. I have never really relied on sitting around waiting to get thata 3x long ride. In my 3+ years doing this, that has been a unicorn to me.
> 
> I don't do concerts, sporting events, special events, etc.. I have my set hours (early AM) and earnings goal that I do every week. I cannot risk driving too far out of the city (especially south) because I need to be at my day job by a certain time. I have generally relied on surge and boost to help me reach my goal earnings quicker and hopefully exceed it. But because of the limited areas I can drive to, surge/boost has usually added on average about $5 to each fare (sometimes more, many time less). It remains to be seen, but if I can consistently lock in a higher surge boost on my next rides, this could work out really well for me.
> 
> But it also sucks. It sucks because I know this is yet another cash grab by Uber at the expense of the drivers. It would suck to think I can benefit from something that is screwing other drivers. It is yet another reason to feel dirty driving for Uber (and there is not point saying I should just drive for Lyft because we know this change is coming from them as well).
> 
> I drive for Uber/Lyft because I have some large bills I need to pay down. And with a young family who I want spend as much time with as I can, I don't have the luxury to get some part time job at McDonalds or Walmart where I need to work on someone else's schedule, or beg to pick up more hours if I need more cash. Thanks to Uber/Lyft, I am less than a year from paying off the largest of the bills. At that point, the money from my full-time job will suffice. As much as I am thankful to Uber/Lyft for helping me get to this point, I cannot wait for the day I can give them both a middle-finger and delete the apps from my phone for good.


That's a very well crafted Post. Good Luck.


----------



## Sebagolake

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Delete the app and get a real job.


Probably the best post on here. After my car breaking down = its really just a pay day advance on the equity of your car. It's ok if your between jobs or something similar....I have been between jobs far too long and am hanging it up. Going to deliver pizzas at night and save my car while devoting more energy to getting back to work


----------



## mrpjfresh

What's all this talk of bending over? Uber likes their drivers to take it _upfront_. Upfront pricing, upfront ratings while on a trip and now upfront "surges".

Good luck getting a ride after a Pats game or Sox playoff game or when the snows start piling up. Sure, some idiots will drive no matter what but don't kid yourselves. This is a losing gamble for them in very specific circumstances like heavy traffic events and bad weather. Who wants to drive NYE if it will be like a Friday night in April?


----------



## VictorD

Noxbird said:


> I don't exactly understand how it works. Is it the exact same pricing as before?
> For example, let's say it's a $10 ride. If surge used to be 1.5x, you'd get $15 (not exactly, but roughly speaking).
> Under the new rules will it just say $5?
> 
> It also mentions something about minimum surge... Does the dollar amount shown reflect surge on a minimum fare ride? If not, then what is it based off?


How _exactly _does it work? The truth? By design, you're never supposed to get paid the surge. Or, at the very most, only a minimal amount of times that you would otherwise be eligible.

You see, there's only one way to earn the surge: the customer has to be in a surge zone, or you have to drive through a surge zone while waiting for a ride AND - most importantly - you HAVE to have just finished a trip.

And there's the scam. Under any circumstance _other _than coming off of a completed trip you will NOT receive the surge. Reject/ignore a ping? On the next trip that you accept Uber pockets the whole surge for themselves and you get NOTHING. Cancel a ride? On the next trip that you accept Uber pockets the whole surge for themselves and you get NOTHING. Go offline on a POOL ride to block added riders? On the next trip that you accept Uber pockets the whole surge for themselves and you get NOTHING.

So, prepare to bend over and grab the ankles.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Well...

We (the UP community) saw this coming.


This will be the single biggest pay cut ever. I'm looking forward to this coming to Orlando. Without surges the bars/club closing hours arn't going to attract the drivers anymore.

I expect this to be the end of uber and push a lot more people to lyft only.

Pay accross the nation is going to plummit once uber pushes this nation wide.

Uber likes the math (for them) so it's going forward.


Time to riot...


----------



## WelcomeTree

Arb Watson said:


> he he. Not me.


Nor I.


----------



## 3.75

E30addixt said:


> Boston is a very unique market in a lot of different ways. I wouldn't be surprised if it's here to say, but I wouldn't be surprised if it failed miserably too.


We've said the same thing about DC but low and behold we have the new surge to Richard us.

Best believe it will fail but also remember the ants is who this is targeted towards.

We're in for some interesting months.



LyftinUp said:


> Who's doing these round table discussions?


Ants. Part time drivers. Drivers that mostly drive base.



IMMA DRIVER said:


> Ok guys I warned you all. (Of course some of you were in disbelief) But lets fast forward and highlight what's coming to Boston.
> 1. *Don't believe what you've heard in other forums about long trips with no surge. YOU ARE PAID FOR LONG TRIPS AT THE CORRECT SURGE RATE AND NOT JUST A FLAT DOLLAR AMOUNT.*
> 
> Good drivers will adjust.


Explain yourself. What is considered a long trip? Time or miles? Uber's very picky when this is a topic.


----------



## nj2bos

VictorD said:


> How _exactly _does it work? The truth? By design, you're never supposed to get paid the surge. Or, at the very most, only a minimal amount of times that you would otherwise be eligible.
> 
> You see, there's only one way to earn the surge: the customer has to be in a surge zone, or you have to drive through a surge zone while waiting for a ride AND - most importantly - you HAVE to have just finished a trip.
> 
> And there's the scam. Under any circumstance _other _than coming off of a completed trip you will NOT receive the surge. Reject/ignore a ping? On the next trip that you accept Uber pockets the whole surge for themselves and you get NOTHING. Cancel a ride? On the next trip that you accept Uber pockets the whole surge for themselves and you get NOTHING. Go offline on a POOL ride to block added riders? On the next trip that you accept Uber pockets the whole surge for themselves and you get NOTHING.
> 
> So, prepare to bend over and grab the ankles.


Someone needs to sticky this explanation.

Surge was intended to solve supply and demand. Drivers go online to be rewarded for providing SUPPLY to meet DEMAND. Now surge is being held hostage by Uber and Lyft as a tool to force high AR. If you don't meet a multi-tier of criteria, U/L pocket the whole surge as a penalty to you.


----------



## KMANDERSON

jazzapt said:


> If we are going by per mile rates, I believe Boston is in the top 3. But everyone should keep in mind this has been rolled out in DC as well. So I think at this point it is beyond an experiment. I believe the only thing they are looking at now is how to best polish this turd for when it is rolled out in the other big markets.





DrinkSoda said:


> Chicago is defenitely also a top 5 market.


I would say you are correct on that.ny,sf,La,Chicago and Boston were the biggest according to article that was released by Uber awhile back.Those city have more booking then any other city.Those are the market Uber normally give incentives to drive.We get no incentive to drive in Dallas so you only make money on surge here.That why if they roll that surge out it time to delete the app.


----------



## Uber1111uber

Uber can and will do whatever the f they want to the drivers bc noone knows the good old days bc atleast 95% of drivers quit the 1st year bc the job sucks and pays shit after all expenses when people realize they put 50k miles on their car in a year and it ain't worth shit just to maybe make like 30 to 35k that year but uber will always have new drivers that dont know how bad they are taking it up their @$$ bc they didnt drive b4 the changes ... uber is hands down the worst most corrupt company in history


----------



## Kevin7889

dparisi said:


> Discuss..


I'd rather be "clueless" than lose $


----------



## BipolarDriver

I got over 4500 rides and I won’t ever take another ride for these scumbags ever again.
If you go out and ride for them your a fool.
If you think there’s no work in town besides driving by your car then your exactly the type of person Uber is feeding on.
Frankly you can earn more delivering pizza full time in Boston then Uber right now and that’s a dam fact.
Uber is shoving it up your a$$ and your gonna go along with it?
Nah not this guy.
The app is deleted I’m gone I got better things to do.
Lyft still pays multipliers drive for them.
But it’s only a matter of time before Lyft takes a stab in your a$$ too.
Anyone heading out on a Friday or Saturday night to pick up drunks on the system is a complete moron.
Good luck to you all.
Bipolar guy is out FU Uber.


----------



## woodywho

E30addixt said:


> Ironically, the biggest winner in this market because of all this will probably be Lyft. They'll see an increase in drivers for a bit which will probably supress primetime.


I already transitioned over especially since fuber wants to play the 7-15 day random bkgrnd check game on my account. I found my new schweet spots with Lyft. I was doing so much fuber before I never gave Lyft a chance..well job done fuber


----------



## hulksmash

VictorD said:


> How _exactly _does it work? The truth? By design, you're never supposed to get paid the surge. Or, at the very most, only a minimal amount of times that you would otherwise be eligible.
> 
> You see, there's only one way to earn the surge: the customer has to be in a surge zone, or you have to drive through a surge zone while waiting for a ride AND - most importantly - you HAVE to have just finished a trip.
> 
> And there's the scam. Under any circumstance _other _than coming off of a completed trip you will NOT receive the surge. Reject/ignore a ping? On the next trip that you accept Uber pockets the whole surge for themselves and you get NOTHING. Cancel a ride? On the next trip that you accept Uber pockets the whole surge for themselves and you get NOTHING. Go offline on a POOL ride to block added riders? On the next trip that you accept Uber pockets the whole surge for themselves and you get NOTHING.
> 
> So, prepare to bend over and grab the ankles.


Do you have anything that says you have to have finished a trip to be eligible for surge? None of the other forums or videos have mentioned this part. Does that mean that you have to give at least one base ride before being eligible for surge? That would make sense if they want to give priority to guys already working, and to not reward drivers who purposely wait until surge to log in.

Also, what happens if you reject, cancel, go offline? Can you just look for another surge bubble to reset your counter? Or do you have to do a base ride for it to come back? I'm guessing the same thing happens if you get a base ping while on your way to chase a surge bubble.


----------



## Bradywasframed

Just when you thought uber couldn't sink any lower, this upfront surge is like a punch in the stomach. 
No way I'm driving drunk hours for and extra couple of bucks. the only reason I ever drive bar surge is for the possibility of a $75+ unicorn. Cant see motivating myself to really drive at all anymore.


----------



## Uber1111uber

hulksmash said:


> Do you have anything that says you have to have finished a trip to be eligible for surge? None of the other forums or videos have mentioned this part. Does that mean that you have to give at least one base ride before being eligible for surge? That would make sense if they want to give priority to guys already working, and to not reward drivers who purposely wait until surge to log in.
> 
> Also, what happens if you reject, cancel, go offline? Can you just look for another surge bubble to reset your counter? Or do you have to do a base ride for it to come back? I'm guessing the same thing happens if you get a base ping while on your way to chase a surge bubble.


Nvm dude u obv work for uber or as dumb as a doornail


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver

Sebagolake said:


> THere is no end to your either denial or fraudulence/shilling.....Your jig is up


lol ,GFY


----------



## Julescase

Mr.UberUber said:


> I can't wait! It's going to be fun manipulating the shit out of this new system.
> 
> View attachment 249588


Ha ha! This literally could mean *anything*.

I love how they word it in a way that absolves them of any commitment to a specific amount, for any trip, forever. Lol!

What a ****ing joke these fraudsters are.


----------



## Ziggy

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I expect this to be the end of uber and push a lot more people to lyft only.


It's only a matter of time before Lyft follows in lockstep behind Uber ... after every Uber rate cut, Lyft also lowered their rates in our markets. The only thing that Lyft did not do to follow Uber was taking more commissions from the drivers with each new app upgrade - luckily they grandfathered us into our commission percentage.

Taxis should be happy with this new surge scheme from Uber ... because after this kicks in they should get most, if not all, bar closing pax ... 'cause no one I know will drive the drunks home without a big payout ... and since Uber clearly doesn't intend for the drivers to be compensated during "surge" - pax will have to resort back to taxis or walking home ... lol


----------



## IMMA DRIVER

Noxbird said:


> So after the morning commute I made it to a $3.75 zone but I got no pings. It's literally been 3 hours now and I haven't gotten one ping. I just have the $3.75 sitting on my app. Wtf?


BINGO BINGO BINGO!!!
This is the major problem with the new surge is you're driving to the demand area, getting locked into a surge rate and there's no demand. Now Ubers algorithm is looking for a ride for you to justify them not losing money. Happens all the time. This is why those who run both apps lose out on profits and time.


----------



## Arb Watson

IMMA DRIVER said:


> BINGO BINGO BINGO!!!
> This is the major problem with the new surge is you're driving to the demand area, getting locked into a surge rate and there's no demand. Now Ubers algorithm is looking for a ride for you to justify them not losing money. Happens all the time. This is why those who run both apps lose out on profits and time.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027210460511301632


----------



## jazzapt

Ziggy said:


> It's only a matter of time before Lyft follows in lockstep behind Uber ... after every Uber rate cut, Lyft also lowered their rates in our markets. *The only thing that Lyft did not do to follow Uber was taking more commissions from the drivers with each new app upgrade - luckily they grandfathered us into our commission percentage*.
> 
> Taxis should be happy with this new surge scheme from Uber ... because after this kicks in they should get most, if not all, bar closing pax ... 'cause no one I know will drive the drunks home without a big payout ... and since Uber clearly doesn't intend for the drivers to be compensated during "surge" - pax will have to resort back to taxis or walking home ... lol


That must be a thing in Texas. I signed up in 2015 when Uber took 20% commission and I have been grandfathered in. They still only take 20%.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver

IMMA DRIVER said:


> BINGO BINGO BINGO!!!
> This is the major problem with the new surge is you're driving to the demand area, getting locked into a surge rate and there's no demand. Now Ubers algorithm is looking for a ride for you to justify them not losing money. Happens all the time. This is why those who run both apps lose out on profits and time.


i still run both, if uber does not give me a trip in a couple minutes i turn on the other, i just want a loaded car for my as much as possible


----------



## ProfessorPickup

Saltyoldman said:


> Touch them toes


Fuber and GRYFT have always been playing Limbo with drivers, seeing how low you (or whichever fool jumps in to replace you) will go. In their new paycut/pricing scam, They lowered their flaming BS smeared bar an inch above the ground. How low can you go Fellow Drivers? When will you (and your car) be down and out in the dirt?


----------



## E30addixt

IMMA DRIVER said:


> BINGO BINGO BINGO!!!
> This is the major problem with the new surge is you're driving to the demand area, getting locked into a surge rate and there's no demand. Now Ubers algorithm is looking for a ride for you to justify them not losing money. Happens all the time. This is why those who run both apps lose out on profits and time.


Um no. That's on the driver who is spending hours chasing that extra $3.75 instead of realizing they were better off to bail and take a ride on Lyft. Even if it's a mini deal they're still better off. Poor app management on their part and they let Uber "win".


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

The only way either company will ever pay drivers is if one goes out of business and the other inherits a monopoly.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER

3.75 said:


> We've said the same thing about DC but low and behold we have the new surge to Richard us.
> 
> Best believe it will fail but also remember the ants is who this is targeted towards.
> 
> We're in for some interesting months.
> 
> Ants. Part time drivers. Drivers that mostly drive base.
> 
> Explain yourself. What is considered a long trip? Time or miles? Uber's very picky when this is a topic.


I posted a screenshot already. Go to my profile for quicker access.


----------



## E30addixt

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The only way either company will ever pay drivers is if one goes out of business and the other inherits a monopoly.


How would that motivate them to.pay drivers? They would would just keep the bigger piece of pie for themselves in that case.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The only way either company will ever pay drivers is if one goes out of business and the other inherits a monopoly.


i beleive both could run out of money anytime but if it did happen a new app could appear very quickly


----------



## jazzapt

IMMA DRIVER said:


> BINGO BINGO BINGO!!!
> This is the major problem with the new surge is you're driving to the demand area, getting locked into a surge rate and there's no demand. Now Ubers algorithm is looking for a ride for you to justify them not losing money. Happens all the time. This is why those who run both apps lose out on profits and time.


I think the only silver lining here (and it is small) is that the surge amount follows you. You don't have to stay in the surge area to get the surge.

This morning I was heading to my normal wait spot and surge opened up a few blocks away. I took a small detour and locked in my crappy $2.75 surge, then headed to my wait spot, which wasn't surging. I waited my usual amount of time and got a ride with the $2.75 added.

Believe me I am not bragging here. $2.75 doesn't make much of a difference. Had a good Lyft ping come in I would have abandoned that $2.75 in a heartbeat.

But the lesson is you don't have to wait in the surge spot to get your money.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER

jazzapt said:


> I think the only silver lining here (and it is small) is that the surge amount follows you. You don't have to stay in the surge area to get the surge.
> 
> This morning I was heading to my normal wait spot and surge opened up a few blocks away. I took a small detour and locked in my crappy $2.75 surge, then headed to my wait spot, which wasn't surging. I waited my usual amount of time and got a ride with the $2.75 added.
> 
> Believe me I am not bragging here. $2.75 doesn't make much of a difference. Had a good Lyft ping come in I would have abandoned that $2.75 in a heartbeat.
> 
> But the lesson is you don't have to wait in the surge spot to get your money.


Exactly. That's why I've said all along good drivers will adjust their driving strategies to make it work. Bad drivers will quit by simply reading posts whule not driving to test it out and adapt. We're humans we adapt to everything. #UberLyftStrong


----------



## koyotemohn

Worst week ever.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER

koyotemohn said:


> Worst week ever.


Lmao...it's only Thurs the best part of the week hasn't happened yet......


----------



## woodywho

njn said:


> Queue and pin systems are excellent to suppress surge.


Lol Funny you mention this I have a small airport near me and I have been rallying a few drivers that are on the same page as me how to "encourage the surge" and to exit the queue thru app while waiting. One reason is because there are PJs and helicopter runways at airport and these long distance pax (flight crews and pvt owners) wont see you while in queue. The ones I have recruited always leave waiting area first for the better rides while the others look baffled... and NO its nothing like the LAX or Miami mafia people talk about on this forum...it's a honest approach just gotta think outside 'the queue #nopun


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Lmao...it's only Thurs the best part of the week hasn't happened yet......


Uber depression


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Ziggy said:


> It's only a matter of time before Lyft follows in lockstep behind Uber ... after every Uber rate cut, Lyft also lowered their rates in our markets. The only thing that Lyft did not do to follow Uber was taking more commissions from the drivers with each new app upgrade - luckily they grandfathered us into our commission percentage.
> 
> Taxis should be happy with this new surge scheme from Uber ... because after this kicks in they should get most, if not all, bar closing pax ... 'cause no one I know will drive the drunks home without a big payout ... and since Uber clearly doesn't intend for the drivers to be compensated during "surge" - pax will have to resort back to taxis or walking home ... lol


Yeah i'm hoping for the same thing...

Also hoping for that with the early morning crack of dawn runs.


----------



## Ziggy

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Also hoping for that with the early morning crack of dawn runs.


It rarely surges here for crack of dawn runs ... and we don't have the "new & improved (for Uber)" surge here yet. Luckily we have a local company RideAustin that has always taken the high-road to make sure that drivers stay profitable 'cause they only charge drivers $0.99/trip no matter what the fare is ... so hopefully, more RideAustin drivers will convert pax from U/L to RA ... foiling Uber's evil plot



jazzapt said:


> That must be a thing in Texas. I signed up in 2015 when Uber took 20% commission and I have been grandfathered in. They still only take 20%.


I signed up in 2014 for 10%; but now they take 20% from my X ... but they are taking a whopping 28% from XL, Select, Lux


----------



## Failed Login

Mr.UberUber said:


> Lyft is already doing this in California and some other markets. It will hit Boston soon.
> 
> If enough drivers manipulate it the right way it will fail miserably in Boston. Uber lost money on every trip I took with this new surge. I locked in the highest surge price I could in Providence then "carried it" it to a spot where I could get a longer trip. Each trip paid out more in surge than what they guaranteed.


Good in theory, not in practice. Sure you can pick up the high amount (which in Charlotte for the past 10 months is not really high) but you can't decline a ride or you lose the surge amount. So it's hard to pick up a high amount and hold it a while until you get to another area. Really hard to do that multiple times during a shift. If you go offline or decline a ride, that surge disappears from your bubble so you start over with nothing.

In Charlotte, the highest surge goes on Saturday nights during bar close is $3.50 in our uptown/downtown area where it used to hit 3x-5x frequently. So it's hard to game the system when the surge is $3, Uber will seldom lose money on a ride with a $3 surge. Our airport is also capped at I think $5.50, which it very rarely gets that high, even when the queue is empty. You guys will figure out little tips and tricks, but beating them on every ride, or many rides during surge times, is pretty much impossible given you must accept the next ping to collect.

I've been in Boston all week and back next week for work. Taken rides to and from work each day. Lyft has had the better price on every one of my trips, even from the airport to the office Monday. It can't just be me that is noticing this... Lyft 7 rides, Uber 0.


----------



## 3.75

IMMA DRIVER said:


> I posted a screenshot already. Go to my profile for quicker access.


Yeah I saw it, but you and I both know Uber comprehension is worse than that of a 3 year old.

For example realistically speaking, in the DC market, Uber thinks Downtown DC to Downtown Baltimore takes less than 45 minutes to travel. Real world figure is 45 minutes to travel 35 or so miles.

Anyone can post a screen shot but there's always details behind it.


----------



## Mr.UberUber

Failed Login said:


> Good in theory, not in practice. Sure you can pick up the high amount (which in Charlotte for the past 10 months is not really high) but you can't decline a ride or you lose the surge amount. So it's hard to pick up a high amount and hold it a while until you get to another area. Really hard to do that multiple times during a shift. If you go offline or decline a ride, that surge disappears from your bubble so you start over with nothing.
> 
> In Charlotte, the highest surge goes on Saturday nights during bar close is $3.50 in our uptown/downtown area where it used to hit 3x-5x frequently. So it's hard to game the system when the surge is $3, Uber will seldom lose money on a ride with a $3 surge. Our airport is also capped at I think $5.50, which it very rarely gets that high, even when the queue is empty. You guys will figure out little tips and tricks, but beating them on every ride, or many rides during surge times, is pretty much impossible given you must accept the next ping to collect.


We cant compare markets. Here in Boston we saw up to plus $25 per trip last night and this morning with no major events in the city. Our real demand spikes when the colleges fill up but it will be interesting to see how high the guarantees go tonight with Jimmy Buffett at Fenway Park and the Patriots preseason game at Gillette.

I'm not one to post tricks publicly and I'm definitely not doing it on this now "featured" thread but theres ways to avoid getting pinged. Did it last night and carried the surge guarantee to where I wanted then allowed Uber ping me. The only problem with doing this is that you eliminate any chance of gaining a multiplier on the trip if it's long. You're going to be paid the guaranteed amount and that's it regardless of length.

Seems the way this new surge works is that to get the multiplier to take effect in your surge payout is to get the ping from within the surge cloud and the pax at the time has to be paying a multiplier. If you get locked in at plus $25 and then the cloud disappears and then you get the ping that customer is not paying a multiplier so Uber just pays you what they guaranteed. But if you accept a plus $25 and get a ping from within the surge cloud where the pax pays a multiplier and it's a longer trip that exceeds $25 in surge they recalculate and pay you the actual surge.


----------



## LyftinUp

Mr.UberUber said:


> We cant compare markets. Here in Boston we saw up to plus $25 per trip last night and this morning with no major events in the city. Our real demand spikes when the colleges fill up but it will be interesting to see how high the guarentees go tonight with Jimmy Buffett at Fenway Park and the Patriots preseason game at Gillette.
> 
> I'm not one to post tricks publicly and I'm definitely not doing it on this now "featured" thread but theres ways to avoid getting pinged. Did it last night and carried the surge guarentee to where I wanted then allowed Uber ping me. The only problem with doing this is that you eliminate any chance of gaining a multiplier on the trip if it's long. You're going to be paid the guaranteed amount and that's it regardless of length.
> 
> Seems the way this new surge works is that to get the multiplier to take effect in your surge payout is to get the ping from within the surge cloud and the pax at the time has to be paying a multiplier. If you get locked in at plus $25 and then the cloud disappears and then you get the ping that customer is not paying a multiplier so Uber just pays you what they guaranteed. But if you accept a plus $25 and get a ping when from within the surge cloud where the pax pays a multiplier and it's a longer trip that exceeds $25 in surge they recalculate and pay you the actual surge.


Lol I think I know what you pulled! I was about to do the same. I hope you had as much fun as I would have.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

E30addixt said:


> How would that motivate them to.pay drivers? They would would just keep the bigger piece of pie for themselves in that case.


Well you don't think things out very well do you? Currently, Uber and Lyft have 96% attrition . If they paid their drivers, they might be able to keep their drivers. 96% attrition isnot the way to stay in business.


----------



## E30addixt

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Well you don't think things out very well do you? Currently, Uber and Lyft have 96% attrition . If they paid their drivers, they might be able to keep their drivers. 96% attrition isnot the way to stay in business.


Ummm, they have no problem getting drivers at the moment, so no need to pay them well to keep them. We're simply numbers to them on most levels. They also treat newer drivers better than the older ones because the older ones "cost" them more by playing the game better and not being good little ants.

96% attrition is no way to run a business long term but they don't care at the moment and that isn't going to change anytime soon. The stakeholders are most interested in building the biggest value to a buyer so they can sell and cash out. Uber/Lyft are never going to be profitable with something even remotely close to what their business model is now and they know that. Having happy, fairly paid drivers isn't going to change that valuation significantly. They just need bodies in the seats, not a happy motivated work force.


----------



## Ajaywill

We here in Phoenix got this new surge BS a couple of months ago. I don't drive bar close normally and for the most part there is very little surge in this area in the summer time, so I don't have a lot of experience yet with this. I do have a couple of observations....

There was a Kenny Chesney concert last month on a weekend night and after a pax dropoff, I found myself near the arena and the app showed a surge, so I drove the few blocks to the surge cloud. I got a ping with an $11.00 surge payout. The ride ended up being about 12 miles or so from downtown out to one of the suburbs. When I checked my payout, I saw that my surge payout was approx $17, I'm guessing due to the "long ride". The issue, however is that Uber won't define what a "long ride" is so the driver will know to expect a surge payout more than displayed. 

With this new surge, I will not specifically drive at the large events. Our professional football stadium is located on the opposite side of the city from a good portion of the fan base, so it was almost a certainty that you would get a nice long ride after a game with a significant surge. I know of several $100 plus rides after games and other events at the stadium. Now, there is no way I'm fighting the traffic and the rent-a-cops that think an orange vest turns them into a god for a $10.00 surge payout...I figure I would lose anywhere from $20-40 based on last years records. I'm hoping other drivers will realize this as well and refuse to do Uber after events to send a message.


----------



## henrygates

Things are going to change a lot over the next 5 years. The rideshare concept is still new and yet it revolutionized the taxi industry. All these games, surges, lousy rates, are going to equalize at some point. The current system is like a rollercoaster while the companies throw darts trying to refine this new transportation concept. One thing is for sure, the traditional taxi model won't be back.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

henrygates said:


> Things are going to change a lot over the next 5 years. The rideshare concept is still new and yet it revolutionized the taxi industry. All these games, surges, lousy rates, are going to equalize at some point. The current system is like a rollercoaster while the companies throw darts trying to refine this new transportation concept. One thing is for sure, the traditional taxi model won't be back.


Bullshit!


----------



## henrygates

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Bullshit!


Which part?


----------



## Curlylocks

This surge process sucks. read this thread for more info. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-surge-process-what-do-you-think.217124/


----------



## VictorD

jazzapt said:


> That must be a thing in Texas. I signed up in 2015 when Uber took 20% commission and I have been grandfathered in. They still only take 20%.


Glad you think so! NO ONE works on the commission system anymore - NO ONE.

The instant you agreed to the new TOS implemented last July your commission-based pay went bye-bye!


----------



## Mr.UberUber

VictorD said:


> Glad you think so! NO ONE works on the commission system anymore - NO ONE.
> 
> The instant you agreed to the new TOS implemented last July your commission-based pay went bye-bye!


Wrong. The 20% or 25% comes off the posted per mile/minute rate in Boston which is $1.35 mile and .21 per minute (not the upfront price charged to pax). I'm a 20% guy like jazzapt and get paid $1.08 per mile .016 cents a minute. Newer 25% driver get paid $1.0125 mile and .01575 per minute.


----------



## jazzapt

What Mr.UberUber said


----------



## fusionuber

Sammy4u said:


> I think we will lose bigtime on long trips or those 45+ min trips.


start trip as soon as you see pax, if its far, complete trip and mark as rider isnt here. Oooorrr just say this shit aint wor it


----------



## Friendly Jack

Every change that Uber implements has as its goal the modification of driver behavior. This change to surge is just another step in that direction. Unfortunately, only a very small percentage of drivers ever visit this website so it is impossible to respond as a driver group in a deliberate, concerted manner. It is almost a certainty that things will get worse for drivers long before they ever get better.

Our best hope as drivers is that someone with very deep pockets sees the opportunity and chooses to compete. Driver loyalty to Uber and Lyft is non-existent and drivers will jump to a company that treats them fairly.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

henrygates said:


> Which part?


The part where you typed words.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Bullshit!





henrygates said:


> Which part?


The entire thing you just said.

The traditional taxi market is going to come back once uber starts running at a profit, and drivers stop start getting paid properly.

Because once you jack up rates high enough to hit that point... your looking at taxi prices, then the taxi regulators are gonna step in and apply the same rules to everyone accross the board. My suspicion is that once you have a truly profitible rideshare company and fairly paid drivers, uber/lyft are just going to fade away.

"Why am i going to hit the button for uber at the airport for the same price as that line of taxis over there?"

Uber is just a camouflaged taxi, nothing more.

When vehicle caps get put into place the part timer is going to disappear and be replaced 1/10th as many full timers.

If uber can only have X many vehicles per city (see the NYC regulation) they are going to force out the part timers.

They may also turn around and say that uber has to provide 24/7 commercial insurance on all marked uber vehicles. (something that isn't out of the realm of insanity)

Take all of these posibilties and what you have is the death of uber's business model and a return to the old school taxi model.

First signs of it are already coming. A cap on vehicles just got passed in NYC.

Stage one... regulators are catching up.


----------



## Failed Login

Mr.UberUber said:


> We cant compare markets. Here in Boston we saw up to plus $25 per trip last night and this morning with no major events in the city. Our real demand spikes when the colleges fill up but it will be interesting to see how high the guarantees go tonight with Jimmy Buffett at Fenway Park and the Patriots preseason game at Gillette.
> 
> I'm not one to post tricks publicly and I'm definitely not doing it on this now "featured" thread but theres ways to avoid getting pinged. Did it last night and carried the surge guarantee to where I wanted then allowed Uber ping me. The only problem with doing this is that you eliminate any chance of gaining a multiplier on the trip if it's long. You're going to be paid the guaranteed amount and that's it regardless of length.
> 
> Seems the way this new surge works is that to get the multiplier to take effect in your surge payout is to get the ping from within the surge cloud and the pax at the time has to be paying a multiplier. If you get locked in at plus $25 and then the cloud disappears and then you get the ping that customer is not paying a multiplier so Uber just pays you what they guaranteed. But if you accept a plus $25 and get a ping from within the surge cloud where the pax pays a multiplier and it's a longer trip that exceeds $25 in surge they recalculate and pay you the actual surge.


I hope you guys continue to get the +$25 up there because we don't in Charlotte, not even close... I know there are ways to not get a hit, like to switch to just "Eats" deliveries while simultaneously setting a destination filter, but if you do that all night to ensure Uber loses money on "every" trip like the poster said, you've gotten really lucky and have wasted a lot of time and miles driving empty to get to the non-surge areas that he mentions.

Again, in theory, it says you will receive more surge for long trips. But let me know how that goes. We receive many $1 and $2 surge amounts and even for 15 miles, 20 minute trips we just receive the $1. So I'd argue the calculated amount would be much greater than $1 even on a 1.1x surge yet we get the fixed amount. I posted someone on here that I've had one ride they considered long and paid me more than the stated amount. And I drove 12-20 rides per night every Saturday late night since we got the new program last October. They're definition of "long" must be fluid and flexible. But trust me, if the rider's surge exceeds the amount Uber has guaranteed you, that doesn't mean you will receive more. Not even close.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Mr.UberUber said:


> Wrong. The 20% or 25% comes off the posted per mile/minute rate in Boston which is $1.35 mile and .21 per minute (not the upfront price charged to pax). I'm a 20% guy like jazzapt and get paid $1.08 per mile .016 cents a minute. Newer 25% driver get paid $1.0125 mile and .01575 per minute.


Great, let's see screenshots showing that Uber is only taking 20 percent of the ride like you say.


----------



## henrygates

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The entire thing you just said.
> 
> The traditional taxi market is going to come back once uber starts running at a profit, and drivers stop start getting paid properly.
> 
> Because once you jack up rates high enough to hit that point... your looking at taxi prices, then the taxi regulators are gonna step in and apply the same rules to everyone accross the board. My suspicion is that once you have a truly profitible rideshare company and fairly paid drivers, uber/lyft are just going to fade away.
> 
> "Why am i going to hit the button for uber at the airport for the same price as that line of taxis over there?"
> 
> Uber is just a camouflaged taxi, nothing more.
> 
> When vehicle caps get put into place the part timer is going to disappear and be replaced 1/10th as many full timers.
> 
> If uber can only have X many vehicles per city (see the NYC regulation) they are going to force out the part timers.
> 
> They may also turn around and say that uber has to provide 24/7 commercial insurance on all marked uber vehicles. (something that isn't out of the realm of insanity)
> 
> Take all of these posibilties and what you have is the death of uber's business model and a return to the old school taxi model.
> 
> First signs of it are already coming. A cap on vehicles just got passed in NYC.
> 
> Stage one... regulators are catching up.


The old taxi service was horrible. The business model may have worked for NYC, but I honestly never took a taxi, except maybe from an airport to a hotel. In the suburbs I couldn't even CALL a taxi. They wouldn't service the area. If you ordered a taxi at a bar, you'd be waiting an hour.

Uber swooped in and made a single-car transportation service that worked. The reason it took over so quickly is because the taxi system sucked. This is from a consumer perspective, not a driver. Rates may go up, Uber may merge with another company or go under, but I do not see app-based rideshare systems going away. If anything, the taxi companies need to figure out how to make the new model work for them.


----------



## BipolarDriver

Mr.UberUber said:


> We cant compare markets. Here in Boston we saw up to plus $25 per trip last night and this morning with no major events in the city. Our real demand spikes when the colleges fill up but it will be interesting to see how high the guarantees go tonight with Jimmy Buffett at Fenway Park and the Patriots preseason game at Gillette.
> 
> I'm not one to post tricks publicly and I'm definitely not doing it on this now "featured" thread but theres ways to avoid getting pinged. Did it last night and carried the surge guarantee to where I wanted then allowed Uber ping me. The only problem with doing this is that you eliminate any chance of gaining a multiplier on the trip if it's long. You're going to be paid the guaranteed amount and that's it regardless of length.
> 
> Seems the way this new surge works is that to get the multiplier to take effect in your surge payout is to get the ping from within the surge cloud and the pax at the time has to be paying a multiplier. If you get locked in at plus $25 and then the cloud disappears and then you get the ping that customer is not paying a multiplier so Uber just pays you what they guaranteed. But if you accept a plus $25 and get a ping from within the surge cloud where the pax pays a multiplier and it's a longer trip that exceeds $25 in surge they recalculate and pay you the actual surge.


Whatever .....simply disable your cellular network and drive to where you want.
So for anyone who wants to know.
On iPhone swipe upwards and simply turn off the green cell tower icon and drive off to the burbs and carry your slap in the face surge over to where you feel comfy.
It's that easy why keep it a secret???
Uber doesn't give a shit about you so why protect the flaws in their system.....exploit them.



LyftinUp said:


> Lol I think I know what you pulled! I was about to do the same. I hope you had as much fun as I would have.


Just turn of cellular network drive off and turn it back on when your ready for a ride.
But the best thing you can do is delete Uber and drive Lyft till Lyft decides to screw you over .....and as of now start looking for a real job.

Please people turn Uber off and DO NOT go to bars or clubs or any events this weekend to pick riders up.
DONT DO IT.
Your selling ourself out if you do.
Lyft still paying multipliers , riders are going to have problems tonight that's with no doubt whatsoever , Uber is going to see it on their data.
Riders are gonna simply turn their Lyft apps on and watch drivers flood right in to get them.
Lyft sucks too it's only a matter of time but use them cause they are using you!


----------



## LyftinUp

BipolarDriver said:


> Whatever .....simply disable your cellular network and drive to where you want.
> So for anyone who wants to know.
> On iPhone swipe upwards and simply turn off the green cell tower icon and drive off to the burbs and carry your slap in the face surge over to where you feel comfy.
> It's that easy why keep it a secret???
> Uber doesn't give a shit about you so why protect the flaws in their system.....exploit them.
> 
> Just turn of cellular network drive off and turn it back on when your ready for a ride.
> But the best thing you can do is delete Uber and drive Lyft till Lyft decides to screw you over .....and as of now start looking for a real job.
> 
> Please people turn Uber off and DO NOT go to bars or clubs or any events this weekend to pick riders up.
> DONT DO IT.
> Your selling ourself out if you do.
> Lyft still paying multipliers , riders are going to have problems tonight that's with no doubt whatsoever , Uber is going to see it on their data.
> Riders are gonna simply turn their Lyft apps on and watch drivers flood right in to get them.
> Lyft sucks too it's only a matter of time but use them cause they are using you!


Yep. After trying a longwood pickup after jimmy buffet it's not worth it to sit in traffic unless it's a 45+ and in adjustable territory. (What they wanted to fix in the first place)

I'm hoping they'll wake up and realize it's backfiring.

Guarantees with invisible multipliers that payout when they exceed the guarantee (and you see the multiplier in fare summary for transparency) would be better but hey, screw logic Am I right?


----------



## Aerodrifting

Mr.UberUber said:


> I can't wait! It's going to be fun manipulating the shit out of this new system.


LOL you arrogance is unprecedented.

You, An Uber driver who has bent over after multiple pay cuts, Is going to outsmart those MIT engineers Uber paying a quarter million to every year just to screw drivers.

Taking short ride only? You think they haven't thought of that? Enjoy your +3.5 for a 10 minute ride which takes 10 minutes to pick up, 10 minute deadmile to the airport instead of a 2.0x surge from before.


----------



## LyftinUp

Aerodrifting said:


> LOL you arrogance is unprecedented.
> 
> You, An Uber driver who has bent over after multiple pay cuts, Is going to outsmart those MIT engineers Uber paying a quarter million to every year just to screw drivers.
> 
> Taking short ride only? You think they haven't thought of that? Enjoy your +3.5 for a 10 minute ride which takes 10 minutes to pick up, 10 minute deadmile to the airport instead of a 2.0x surge from before.


Agreed. I almost dragged a surge over to eastie (it's not a secret. Half the drivers thought of it) and thought I was a genius. But it's never gonna surge extreme enough to make it worth while to do that.

The only thing to do is hope that MA legislature chimes in OR we ***** enough that Uber throws us a bone and does guarantees with a multiplier that kicks in the second the multiplier would be in our favor. (I think I've suggested this 10 times now. Sorry for repeats)


----------



## heynow321

People, this is just an attempt to clean up their books before dumping shares on stupid retail investors. They are willing to sacrifice network reliability for more cash. This will not change and they will not be throwing you a figurative bone. If you have other options, now is the time to get out and look for something else.

Remember, 96% of ants are replaced every year. Each year those stupid new drivers don’t know what the past looked like. As time goes on people will forget how the old surge worked and will just except their peanuts as normal.


----------



## Mr.UberUber

Aerodrifting said:


> LOL you arrogance is unprecedented.
> 
> You, An Uber driver who has bent over after multiple pay cuts, Is going to outsmart those MIT engineers Uber paying a quarter million to every year just to screw drivers.
> 
> Taking short ride only? You think they haven't thought of that? Enjoy your +3.5 for a 10 minute ride which takes 10 minutes to pick up, 10 minute deadmile to the airport instead of a 2.0x surge from before.


My arrogance LOL ... says the guy chiming in on a market he has no clue about pretending to have a clue. We're only a few days in but so far my per mile and per hour earnings are up so I'm doing something right. And so far the lowest plus $ amount I've accepted has been $6.25 with the highest being plus $25 with several plus $12-$14.

I've adapted and survived everything else over the last 4 years and increased my per hour earnings as I gained experience. The day things turn south for me and my earnings aren't where I feel they should be, I'll walk away from this gig. But for now I'm still good.


----------



## jrich6234

You guys are lucky. Here in Cincinnati, we've been dealing with this for months as our market was one of the first to get the crap changes.

Here's what you need to be prepared for:


NO MORE UNICORN RIDES - getting rid of the multipliers means that you get base fare plus a flat-fee add on. That's it.
NO MORE WORKING "ONLY" SURGE AREAS - this is the reason the bonus follows you. Uber got tired of drivers who would not accept rides outside of surge zones. Now, you are pretty much guaranteed the next ride you get after picking up a fare in the "new" surge zone will take you away from the surge area. Otherwise, you lose the bonus amount.
NO BENEFIT TO WORKING SPECIAL EVENTS - riders pay "old" surge rates, we get "new" surge flat-fee. Do you want to sit in a pickup line for a Rascal Flats concert for an hour like I did only to get an additional $12 for a $27, fifteen mile ride? Total take on that ride was about $43 because riders don't get charged for wait time until you are within 50 feet of their pinned pickup location (which for me was four blocks from the actual location, so wait time never started).
NO POINT IN THE "LONG TRIP" OR "PICKUP PREMIUM POSSIBLE" NOTIFICATIONS ANYMORE - in most cases you will make as much staying in the surge areas as you would for driving more than 13 minutes (the qualifier for a "Pickup Premium") or taking a 45+ minute trip (qualifier for a "Long Ride"). Remember, Uber doesn't pay per mile for pickups where it takes you less than 13 minutes to get there.
I wish I had better news for you guys but it is what it is right now. Those giving advice on how to use the new surge to their advantage have things right. You have to look out for yourselves.

Uber definitely won't.


----------



## Trump Economics

This is YOUR future.

And who pays $117 for. A. RIDE??? Call a friend and give them $20 bucks. $50 bucks! Someone will pick you up for less than $100 bucks.

You're crazy to pay that. But maybe I'm just so used to earning less than minimum-wage. Some people can afford to pay $120 and not blink.










dparisi said:


> Discuss..


----------



## roadman

Uber ruins everything.


----------



## Trump Economics

roadman said:


> Uber ruins everything.


----------



## 68350

It's been in PHX market for a couple of months now. I did hit a top surge of $12.50 at the airport a couple weeks ago, which was a nice add-on to a measly $6 trip. It's kind of funny how a map surge amount you drive into "sticks" in the app as long as you stay logged on, until your next accepted ping. Then you get the surge dollars added to that trip. Even after the surge area has disappeared. What I wonder is what that pax sees in their app at the time that surge apparently has ended on OUR map, but we're going to get paid the surge dollars that we picked up on our app before it ended. 

There's no incentive here anymore for veteran event drivers to bother driving in to venue areas and fighting traffic and crowds for standard fares plus pretty minimal surge dollars. I never did events anyway, but I'd get some decent multipliers at the airport now and then. Basically gone now. I just shake my head at the $1.25 to $2.50 "surges" they are showing now. It could get better this winter when tourist season hits, but I suspect not much. And Lyft PT hasn't been great anymore either, but it is still a multiplier.


----------



## JayAre

Noxbird said:


> If we get screwed on long rides then maybe we just need to change the game. Uber already offers ~$2 per ride for the weekly incentive, plus an extra ~$2 per ride for the consecutive trip bonus. Add a flat rate surge that disproportionately benefits shorter rides and what do you have? The dawn of the age of the pool may have arrived.


The dawn of the pool or cess pool! Lol where you never make it out alive and pools are never ending.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Trump Economics said:


> This is YOUR future.
> 
> And who pays $117 for. A. RIDE??? Call a friend and give them $20 bucks. $50 bucks! Someone will pick you up for less than $100 bucks.
> 
> You're crazy to pay that. But maybe I'm just so used to earning less than minimum-wage. Some people can afford to pay $120 and not blink.
> 
> View attachment 250589


The real idiocy there is that's a $66 cab fare and I guarantee cabs were probably available.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The entire thing you just said.
> 
> The traditional taxi market is going to come back once uber starts running at a profit, and drivers stop start getting paid properly.
> 
> Because once you jack up rates high enough to hit that point... your looking at taxi prices, then the taxi regulators are gonna step in and apply the same rules to everyone accross the board. My suspicion is that once you have a truly profitible rideshare company and fairly paid drivers, uber/lyft are just going to fade away.
> 
> "Why am i going to hit the button for uber at the airport for the same price as that line of taxis over there?"
> 
> Uber is just a camouflaged taxi, nothing more.
> 
> When vehicle caps get put into place the part timer is going to disappear and be replaced 1/10th as many full timers.
> 
> If uber can only have X many vehicles per city (see the NYC regulation) they are going to force out the part timers.
> 
> They may also turn around and say that uber has to provide 24/7 commercial insurance on all marked uber vehicles. (something that isn't out of the realm of insanity)
> 
> Take all of these posibilties and what you have is the death of uber's business model and a return to the old school taxi model.
> 
> First signs of it are already coming. A cap on vehicles just got passed in NYC.
> 
> Stage one... regulators are catching up.


As I read it, they are freezing new hires, not putting a cap on number vehicles.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Taxi2Uber said:


> As I read it, they are freezing new hires, not putting a cap on number vehicles.


It's a TLC license plate freeze. Which is almost identical to a new hire freeze. MEans no more new owner operators. If you get into the game right now in NYC you have to rent a TLC plated vehicle.


----------



## woodywho

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's a TLC license plate freeze. Which is almost identical to a new hire freeze. MEans no more new owner operators. If you get into the game right now in NYC you have to rent a TLC plated vehicle.


I've seen this before......This is identical to when I was trying to get into the street vending game after HS and they put a freeze on vending lic. so you had to rent from people that had them already in order to operate but what also came with the lic. was designated location ....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

woodywho said:


> I've seen this before......This is identical to when I was trying to get into the street vending game after HS and they put a freeze on vending lic. so you had to rent from people that had them already in order to operate but what also came with the lic. was designated location ....


Kinda like MEDALLIONS!


----------



## UberLaLa

Discuss....


----------



## hulksmash

jrich6234 said:


> You guys are lucky. Here in Cincinnati, we've been dealing with this for months as our market was one of the first to get the crap changes.
> 
> Here's what you need to be prepared for:
> 
> 
> NO MORE UNICORN RIDES - getting rid of the multipliers means that you get base fare plus a flat-fee add on. That's it.
> NO MORE WORKING "ONLY" SURGE AREAS - this is the reason the bonus follows you. Uber got tired of drivers who would not accept rides outside of surge zones. Now, you are pretty much guaranteed the next ride you get after picking up a fare in the "new" surge zone will take you away from the surge area. Otherwise, you lose the bonus amount.
> NO BENEFIT TO WORKING SPECIAL EVENTS - riders pay "old" surge rates, we get "new" surge flat-fee. Do you want to sit in a pickup line for a Rascal Flats concert for an hour like I did only to get an additional $12 for a $27, fifteen mile ride? Total take on that ride was about $43 because riders don't get charged for wait time until you are within 50 feet of their pinned pickup location (which for me was four blocks from the actual location, so wait time never started).
> NO POINT IN THE "LONG TRIP" OR "PICKUP PREMIUM POSSIBLE" NOTIFICATIONS ANYMORE - in most cases you will make as much staying in the surge areas as you would for driving more than 13 minutes (the qualifier for a "Pickup Premium") or taking a 45+ minute trip (qualifier for a "Long Ride"). Remember, Uber doesn't pay per mile for pickups where it takes you less than 13 minutes to get there.
> I wish I had better news for you guys but it is what it is right now. Those giving advice on how to use the new surge to their advantage have things right. You have to look out for yourselves.
> 
> Uber definitely won't.


I agree with everything except number 2. The surge areas have surge for a reason. Uber wants and needs more drivers in the area simply to fulfill the demand to return prices to base. Those areas usually involve heavy traffic, chaos, trouble finding pax, etc. They need surge to give you a reason to deal with the madness, so they make the pay for those rides higher than the ones on the outskirts. Otherwise, if you could make the same pay avoiding those areas as you could going into the area, everyone would choose the easier pickup. The LAX airport is a prime example. The surrounding areas with hotels never surge when the airport does. If it did, no one would deal with 30 minutes of traffic getting to the terminals for a 2.5 surge if that same surge was available for an outside ride that requires much less hassle to pickup


----------



## UofMDriver

dparisi said:


> yes, just got the email
> 
> New interface display of surge. Second image is right now in foxboro:


That looks like upfront surge, Uber is pocketing driver surge. Giving the driver a flat amount, yet still charging rider the multiplier.



Mr.UberUber said:


> I can't wait! It's going to be fun manipulating the shit out of this new system.
> 
> View attachment 249588


I wouldn't do long rides that came in. Not worth the time.


----------



## Jo3030

Mr.UberUber said:


> Lyft is already doing this in California and some other markets. It will hit Boston soon.
> 
> If enough drivers manipulate it the right way it will fail miserably in Boston. Uber lost money on every trip I took with this new surge. I locked in the highest surge price I could in Providence then "carried it" it to a spot where I could get a longer trip. Each trip paid out more in surge than what they guaranteed.


Watch them change the 'sticky surge' to 'nonsticky surge' based on 'driver feedback'.


----------



## Jo3030

nj2bos said:


> Someone needs to sticky this explanation.
> 
> Surge was intended to solve supply and demand. Drivers go online to be rewarded for providing SUPPLY to meet DEMAND. Now surge is being held hostage by Uber and Lyft as a tool to force high AR. If you don't meet a multi-tier of criteria, U/L pocket the whole surge as a penalty to you.


Uber and Lyft are morally bankrupt.


----------



## grayspinner

Does this effect all the platforms? 

If surge is +$2 on x, is it a higher amount for xl? How about select? 

This screws all the drivers, but it looks to me like the higher platforms will be screwed even harder.


----------



## LyftinUp

grayspinner said:


> Does this effect all the platforms?
> 
> If surge is +$2 on x, is it a higher amount for xl? How about select?
> 
> This screws all the drivers, but it looks to me like the higher platforms will be screwed even harder.


That right there is a great point for the XL folks. I'll ask the ladies on zello later if they see anything different.

But I do know lux and black car don't really surge like standard does (someone correct me). So if you need a car after you take your date to the club, you might get great value by ordering the luxury black.


----------



## Jerryk2

They took the boost away which wasn't perfect but at least it increased during the night and now all I get is base fare rides unless I wait til closing time and get a few rides. I get $50 extra for 30 rides over the weekend in my area. I get a notice that pops up that says I'm in a very busy area and trips will be coming soon. Busy but no surge at the time.


----------



## kbrown

hulksmash said:


> I agree with everything except number 2. The surge areas have surge for a reason. Uber wants and needs more drivers in the area simply to fulfill the demand to return prices to base. Those areas usually involve heavy traffic, chaos, trouble finding pax, etc. They need surge to give you a reason to deal with the madness, so they make the pay for those rides higher than the ones on the outskirts. Otherwise, if you could make the same pay avoiding those areas as you could going into the area, everyone would choose the easier pickup. The LAX airport is a prime example. The surrounding areas with hotels never surge when the airport does. If it did, no one would deal with 30 minutes of traffic getting to the terminals for a 2.5 surge if that same surge was available for an outside ride that requires much less hassle to pickup


Stop calling it "Surge". It's not Surge- it's a dollar amount add on. And for those of us that chased surge or went to surged areas or events that surged, it is the end of the end. You'll never get more than a dollar amount that's not even close to what the passenger pays. This dollar amount add on basically rapes drivers and gives uber ALL of the Surge, and then they still take their commission as well (I.e. a 2.4x gets us an extra $7 on top of the base fare) . This completely rapes the driver of having any profit. DONT FALL FOR THIS CRAP- if you are still driving for Uber after this, you are just helping Uber to rape yourself. It's time for us to get out and find a career- surge is over for those of us that used it as a way to boost our income.

I'm no ant- I'm not driving all base and wearing my car down while Uber makes a king's ransom off the sweat of my work.


----------



## UofMDriver

Jerryk2 said:


> They took the boost away which wasn't perfect but at least it increased during the night and now all I get is base fare rides unless I wait til closing time and get a few rides. I get $50 extra for 30 rides over the weekend in my area. I get a notice that pops up that says I'm in a very busy area and trips will be coming soon. Busy but no surge at the time.


UberX busy makes no diffence to me driving drunks around. I need some love via surge , to get me out at night.


----------



## Mr.UberUber

So here's the run down on the new surge that I'm sure will hit ALL markets at some point. After 1 week my per mile and per hour earnings are up. Drivers who understand how the surge works are doing very well since the change.

First, the big mistake Uber made is saying long trips will be adjusted because that's not always true. Sometimes a 5-10 mile trip will have surge adjusted and that's not really long at all (other times it won't). Sometimes a 50-75 mile trip WILL NOT be adjusted (other times it will). In short, with the new surge the pax has to be paying a multiplier on your ping and that multiplier needs to end up exceeding the $ amount Uber guaranteed you for a surge adjustment to kick in.

I toggled the driver and rider app when I wasnt working and found there's often times when the surge guarantee is showing on the driver app but the riders are paying base rates. Seems like the new surge is a mix of a single trip bonus when theres a need for drivers in areas and a multiplier of actual surge that pax elect to pay when there really is max/peak demand and the ping you receive has a multiplier attached. But unless the pax pays a multiplier behind the scene and that multiplier causes the surge to exceed what you were guaranteed, you'll never see an adjustment regardless of length (short or long).

Knowing for sure when a pax is actually paying a multiplier is impossible. There's ways to try and guess but it's still not fool proof. I've now had several trips adjusted to give me more in surge $. So drivers claiming this is flat rate surge are flat out wrong. Hope this info helps for when it finally lands in your area.


----------



## nj2bos

Mr.UberUber said:


> So here's the run down on the new surge that I'm sure will hit ALL markets at some point. After 1 week my per mile and per hour earnings are up. Drivers who understand how the surge works are doing very well since the change.
> 
> First, the big mistake Uber made is saying long trips will be adjusted because that's not always true. Sometimes a 5-10 mile trip will have surge adjusted and that's not really long at all (other times it won't). Sometimes a 50-75 mile trip WILL NOT be adjusted (other times it will). In short, with the new surge the pax has to be paying a multiplier on your ping and that multiplier needs to end up exceeding the $ amount Uber guaranteed you for a surge adjustment to kick in.
> 
> I toggled the driver and rider app when I wasnt working and found there's often times when the surge guarantee is showing on the driver app but the riders are paying base rates. Seems like the new surge is a mix of a single trip bonus when theres a need for drivers in areas and a multiplier of actual surge that pax elect to pay when there really is max/peak demand and the ping you receive has a multiplier attached. But unless the pax pays a multiplier behind the scene and that multiplier causes the surge to exceed what you were guaranteed, you'll never see an adjustment regardless of length (short or long).
> 
> Knowing for sure when a pax is actually paying a multiplier is impossible. There's ways to try and guess but it's still not fool proof. I've now had several trips adjusted to give me more in surge $. So drivers claiming this is flat rate surge are flat out wrong. Hope this info helps for when it finally lands in your area.


Question.. what hours do you work? Did you work a lot of high-surge hours (Sat. 2am/bar close, etc.)? I have seen that the general idea is drivers who drive primarily during the DAYtime are making more because, like you said, Uber is adding small dollar amounts to fares even when pax are paying base rates, just to bring drivers on the road. So before, daytime drivers were mainly just getting base rates but now earn a few extra dollars here and there. However from what I have seen, the general consensus is that anyone who did mainly NIGHTtime trips, like bar close and concerts, are losing out bigtime when comparing earnings now vs before.

I just ask because of course per mile and per hour earnings are going to be higher if you didn't tend to work "actual" surge hours, but rather did a lot of base fare trips.


----------



## Mr.UberUber

nj2bos said:


> Question.. what hours do you work? Did you work a lot of high-surge hours (Sat. 2am/bar close, etc.)? I have seen that the general idea is drivers who drive primarily during the DAYtime are making more because, like you said, Uber is adding small dollar amounts to fares even when pax are paying base rates, just to bring drivers on the road. So before, daytime drivers were mainly just getting base rates but now earn a few extra dollars here and there. However from what I have seen, the general consensus is that anyone who did mainly NIGHTtime trips, like bar close and concerts, are losing out bigtime when comparing earnings now vs before.
> 
> I just ask because of course per mile and per hour earnings are going to be higher if you didn't tend to work "actual" surge hours, but rather did a lot of base fare trips.


Nights only. I typically work 7 or 8 PM until 3 or 4 AM 5 nights a week. I never work daytime. And the surge amounts that were added/adjusted were not small amounts. The only thing I've removed is chasing the unicorn one hit wonders out of places like Xfinity where I would grab one 45+ at 1.8x or higher because theres no guarantee of an adjustment if the pax doesnt pay a multiplier. But I've made up for those working this new surge in another way.


----------



## hulksmash

nj2bos said:


> Question.. what hours do you work? Did you work a lot of high-surge hours (Sat. 2am/bar close, etc.)? I have seen that the general idea is drivers who drive primarily during the DAYtime are making more because, like you said, Uber is adding small dollar amounts to fares even when pax are paying base rates, just to bring drivers on the road. So before, daytime drivers were mainly just getting base rates but now earn a few extra dollars here and there. However from what I have seen, the general consensus is that anyone who did mainly NIGHTtime trips, like bar close and concerts, are losing out bigtime when comparing earnings now vs before.
> 
> I just ask because of course per mile and per hour earnings are going to be higher if you didn't tend to work "actual" surge hours, but rather did a lot of base fare trips.


 You're exactly on point. This new surge was catered to ants who work base rate all day long and accept everything. These are the drivers who complained about chasing surge only for it to disappear when they got there, taking long pickup requests only to take pax 2 miles for a $3 fare, or driving somewhere 2 hours away for $80 only to deadhead back empty. Uber's now throwing them a small bone.

The drivers complaining are the ones who adjusted their strategy to maximize their income. Now some of their surge is being redistributed to the ants who didn't drive smart.



Mr.UberUber said:


> But I've made up for those working this new surge in another way.


This is exactly what Uber wants. They want to force you into upping your ride count to make more money, instead of looking for single long uniforms then quitting


----------



## Mr.UberUber

hulksmash said:


> You're exactly on point. This new surge was catered to ants who work base rate all day long and accept everything. These are the drivers who complained about chasing surge only for it to disappear when they got there, taking long pickup requests only to take pax 2 miles for a $3 fare, or driving somewhere 2 hours away for $80 only to deadhead back empty. Uber's now throwing them a small bone.
> 
> The drivers complaining are the ones who adjusted their strategy to maximize their income. Now some of their surge is being redistributed to the ants who didn't drive smart.
> 
> This is exactly what Uber wants. They want to force you into upping your ride count to make more money, instead of looking for single long uniforms then quitting


LOL I get what your saying and yes it's true Uber wants to up drivers trip counts and get drivers like myself to increase their acceptance rates from the 15-30% area. Truth is, I'm happy to replace 1 $100-$150 dollar trip with 3 to 4 $35-$50 trips when my per mile and per hour rate increases with it. Its weekend warrior drivers impacted the most by this. Drivers who think they drive "smart" because they figured out at bar close or a big event they could catch 1 big multiplier trip and then go home thinking they're "wicked smart" and have the game figured out. But I step on those drivers, do those same trips and still maximize my earning over a full 35-40 hour week. Fact is, you dont know my driving style, my strategy, or the Boston market. To suggest I'm an Ant is laughable.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

hulksmash said:


> You're exactly on point. This new surge was catered to ants who work base rate all day long and accept everything. These are the drivers who complained about chasing surge only for it to disappear when they got there, taking long pickup requests only to take pax 2 miles for a $3 fare, or driving somewhere 2 hours away for $80 only to deadhead back empty. Uber's now throwing them a small bone.
> 
> The drivers complaining are the ones who adjusted their strategy to maximize their income. Now some of their surge is being redistributed to the ants who didn't drive smart.
> 
> This is exactly what Uber wants. They want to force you into upping your ride count to make more money, instead of looking for single long uniforms then quitting


The future of Uber is the ant.
And of course bankruptcy.


----------



## leosc

Game Over


----------



## BipolarDriver

here you go ......BEND OVER.
They are literally laughing at us.


----------



## hulksmash

BipolarDriver said:


> View attachment 251910
> here you go ......BEND OVER.
> They are literally laughing at us.


I think they really did get that feedback from drivers. In other words too many ants chased primetime only to have it disappear, cause all the smart drivers where there to catch it first. Now they will reward ant behavior


----------



## SRGuy

Did anyone work an event in Boston after new surge? Events and 45+min trips are now money losers. I wonder how pax are being affected?


----------



## Willabella

Noxbird said:


> I don't exactly understand how it works. Is it the exact same pricing as before?
> For example, let's say it's a $10 ride. If surge used to be 1.5x, you'd get $15 (not exactly, but roughly speaking).
> Under the new rules will it just say $5?
> 
> It also mentions something about minimum surge... Does the dollar amount shown reflect surge on a minimum fare ride? If not, then what is it based off?


So I'm in dc . And let me tell you this has been hell !!! I'm literally not making anything anymore. So the most I've seen is 2.75, the map doesn't even get red anymore . It's almost like they are hiding it



LyftinUp said:


> I delayed moving so I can bank in on the busy season and Uber just shot that in the foot. I'm hoping this fails and they give us back normal surge by September.


Me to!! This was my main income and it literally shot me in the foot


----------



## Uberk5487

This been in Charlotte for over a year...basically uber still charge like 3x surge to customers....but the driver gets a flat $1-9 nowadays i goes no higher than $3 dollars around here even 2am on a saturday night....long rides on a 2x surge will only net you around a extra $1-2 dollars....you have been screwed



Willabella said:


> So I'm in dc . And let me tell you this has been hell !!! I'm literally not making anything anymore. So the most I've seen is 2.75, the map doesn't even get red anymore . It's almost like they are hiding it
> 
> Me to!! This was my main income and it literally shot me in the foot


We were hoping the same in Charlotte, where this first started a year ago....its never going back....



SRGuy said:


> Did anyone work an event in Boston after new surge? Events and 45+min trips are now money losers. I wonder how pax are being affected?


Pax still get charged the normal surge and uber keeps it....and drivers get a flat $1-3 dollars


----------



## Cableguynoe

Uberk5487 said:


> This been in Charlotte for over a year...basically uber still charge like 3x surge to customers....but the driver gets a flat $1-9 nowadays i goes no higher than $3 dollars around here even 2am on a saturday night....long rides on a 2x surge will only net you around a extra $1-2 dollars....you have been screwed


Sounds like it's time to start negotiating with pax on high surge rides.

"How much you paying for this? $100? Sheeet, I'll take you for $50 cash."


----------



## Dredrummond

hulksmash said:


> I think they really did get that feedback from drivers. In other words too many ants chased primetime only to have it disappear, cause all the smart drivers where there to catch it first. Now they will reward ant behavior


 Not true they are hiding the fact that they'd show fake surge to say "hey we fixed it"

I have this on lyft in Detroit a ride here with prime time at maybe 400 shows regular until they feel like paying u

Only lyft ride I accepted in 5 months was 27 dollars to go 5 minutes away


----------



## BipolarDriver

i just arrived in New Hampshire at my summer home ...... surge is still the old way here.
They will take it up the .......soon too.


----------



## Michael1230nj

Whenever someone tells you it’s not you it’s me Be certain it’s You.


----------



## NUBER-LE

Cableguynoe said:


> Sounds like it's time to start negotiating with pax on high surge rides.
> 
> "How much you paying for this? $100? Sheeet, I'll take you for $50 cash."


I do this on long trips with no surge. Pax is paying uber 85, I saw I will do it for 70.....and boom 0 money for fuber.


----------



## Failed Login

Working in Nashville this week and drove so I can see family on the weekend. Tried my app last night and to my surprise it put me online, even though I don't live in this state. There were several surge zones around me and it was SO refreshing to see the multipliers when I zoomed in to them. I'd forgotten how nice it was to see that 2.0x flash in the screen when a ride request comes in. The suspense in wondering how long the ride was, the jubilance you get all over when you start trip and it say 33 minutes, the feeling of you wallet getting heavier by the mile, just the whole warm feeling. It was a wonderful flashback on a few occasions last night. Hope these local drivers appreciate what they've got and soak it all in before it's gone!


----------



## Ziggy

Mr.UberUber said:


> First, the big mistake Uber made is saying long trips will be adjusted because that's not always true. Sometimes a 5-10 mile trip will have surge adjusted and that's not really long at all (other times it won't). Sometimes a 50-75 mile trip WILL NOT be adjusted (other times it will). In short, with the new surge the pax has to be paying a multiplier on your ping and that multiplier needs to end up exceeding the $ amount Uber guaranteed you for a surge adjustment to kick in.


Almost everything Uber has promised drivers over the past 4 years has been a blatant lie (e.g. (1) Lower fares = more trips = more money (yeah, more money for Uber), (2) We're only lowering the fares for the summer to encourage more riders (fares never went up after they were lowered), etc). Bottom line - Surge is dead.


----------



## Mad Medic

Tysmith95 said:


> No more guesswork, yet changes an easy one to understand to one I don't understand.


Exactly! Uber doesn't want you to understand, especially understanding fare breakdown and what % they really kept for themselves.

FYI - Us drivers in Chicago feel your pain as we're in pain and hurting here with the same thing.

Has anybody on your thread make a surge post advising to play Mario Karting as a way to at least maximize this new crap?

We 1st heard the term from our brothers and sisters from Charlotte, since they had it as one of the test markets prior full launch.

I've heard that some drivers go karting by driving into the surge area, scoop up the surge amount and drive out of the surge area which may have traffic delays, known for longer rides.

I've also heard that some drivers in my area simply drive towards the airport that has surge, scoop up the dollar amount and then just leave the airport, not putting themself in a que, not wanting anything but short rides.

Most of us hate pool but some in my area have been making pool work for themselves. For example, one guy scooped a $10 surge driving street adjacent Ohare airport, drove away to place known for short rides.

His surge was $10 next trip. Uber pinged and to get the surge he had to accept.

He accepted the pool of 2 riders but logged it as only 1 rider. Each additional rider added $5 more dollars due to his $10 scoop.

He ended up getting 2 more pool pick ups at an extra $5 each.

His trip was 4.6 miles in total and he received total of $7 in fares but got $20 of surge added to it for a total to him of $27.00 for total time 18 minutes. Not bad.

Airport was still surging about $8.50 so he drove back, skooped another 1 and did the same thing. It gets done in areas other than the airports.

Drivers are doing everything in their power to scoop surge and get the shortest trip possible although not guaranteed because that next trip to earn the surge could be 45 minutes or more.

I've heard that a couple of drivers gamed the system a liitle by not taking the next trip but still able to earn surge on the following trip.

They ask pax where headed to and if it's longer than their liking they tell pax sorry, I have a test in a hour and I wont make it by taking you in the opposite direction.

Instead of forfeiture of surge by not completing the trip, they found out that going off line kills the scooped surge BUT if actually shut down the app, once they turn it back on they immediately scooped surge if the area was still surging. If not, they know where to go to scoop one up.

Those guys gaming it (before Uber figures it out and makes an app change) have figured it out. Plus, cherry picking short trips they are also hitting their quest.



Sammy4u said:


> I think we will lose bigtime on long trips or those 45+ min trips.


Sammy, yes you will lose big time on the 45t trips.

All of us in Chicago that had one, Uber never added anything additional, like their little digital flyer says where it states" Uber may add additional"

The drivers that are in the original 5 test cities for months haven't been seeing any either. They did state though that after about 3 weeks of seeing Uber dangle out $10 to $15 surge amounts, all of a sudden those amounts were gone and say their lucky if Uber put out anything over $4. They got it back up every now and then to $7 with $9 being the largest seen.


----------



## nouberipo

Noxbird said:


> I don't exactly understand how it works. Is it the exact same pricing as before?
> For example, let's say it's a $10 ride. If surge used to be 1.5x, you'd get $15 (not exactly, but roughly speaking).
> Under the new rules will it just say $5?
> 
> It also mentions something about minimum surge... Does the dollar amount shown reflect surge on a minimum fare ride? If not, then what is it based off?


LMAO.....no, it will not say 5.00 per the example.....LMAO......expect 1 or 2 dollars with the difference going to Uber. All drivers are losing a lot of money and Uber is gaining the same amount on the backs of the drivers with this new unethical model that shows what is wrong with a capitalistic society. Capitalism is all about money at any expense.


----------



## Failed Login

I'll chalk this up to... I thought only those of us in cities without the old multiplier surge are getting screwed, category. 

I left Charlotte over a month ago and now rarely have the opportunity, logistically, to do any Uber driving. But I do drive in to the Nashville airport every Monday morning at very early hours. I put on my DF and just drive, racking up large volumes of dead-head miles for tax purposes. Monday, as I got about 30-35 miles from the airport, I started getting request after request, non-stop. It would ask if I wanted to stay online after every 3 that I would decline. They were all in downtown Nashville and I was still 20+ minutes from that area. Finally I went offline. Much to my delight, I look down when I'm 10 minutes out and see the city glowing red, like Rudolph's nose. Haven't seen this color red in many months. I go online and get a 2X surge downtown, 12 minutes away, right in my path to the airport. Cost me 6 minutes from when I was scheduled to arrive at the airport and the time I actually arrived at airport with this pax. An easy money trip. But.... upon reviewing the fare details, I noted something I was all to accustomed to in Charlotte. I made only $11.80 of a $28 fare. Sure I got my surge multiplier, but hot damn, Uber charged this pax a fortune. So I guess not only were we getting screwed on the fixed rate multiplier, these other cities are too. I used to get well over 75% of surge fares back before the surge changed. Sucks man. They keep finding a way to increase their share of the pie while reducing ours.


----------



## To Mega Therion

Willabella said:


> I'm literally not making anything anymore.... This was my main income and it literally shot me in the foot


Zero income AND a gunshot wound! That's rough. (Just teasing. I'm bailing on this gig, it stinks now.)


----------

